# Ma guarda un po' chi è tornata...!!



## Old Raffaella (31 Agosto 2009)

*Ma guarda un po' chi è tornata...!!*

Ciao a tutti!!! Come vedete a volte ritornano!! Di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata parecchia e le cose nella mia vita sono cambiate (ma tanto tanto!!)... Avevo voglia di riparlare con voi perchè è proprio qui, in questo sito, che sono avvenuti i miei primi passi verso la guarigione dall'ossessione verso "l'uomo cattivo".
AGGIORNAMENTI
Il fasono uomo ha lasciato la moglie (ovviamente seprazione con richiesta di addebito per colpa, con liti e carognate da ambo le parti... insomma da copione!)  e si è ritrovato solo e senza soldi.
Per un po' non ci siamo sentiti (lui trasferito vicino a casa sua)... non stavo bene, non stavo male... insomma stavo e basta.
Poi si è fatto vivo... qualche incontro... qualche sc....ata... Avevo paura che tutto ricominciasse da capo ma.... DOPO QUELLO CHE HO PASSATO non mi è possibile.

Lo dico a tutte quelle che vorrebbero iniziare una storia "regolare" con il proprio amante: SI CAMBIA TROPPO!!! Non mi fidavo più di lui... su nessun fronte... Se anche mi avesse detto  "Ti amo" io avrei pensato "ma cosa sta nascondendo?"... Se una storia parte male, non c'è verso che cambi.

Il male che ci lasciamo fare è troppo forte e lascia un'eco che ci condizionerà sempre.

Ho avuto contatti (non certo voluti questa volta!!) con la di lui consorte: ovviamente nel ruolo dell'amante non potevo averne una buona opinione ma la mia valutazione si è rivelata ottimistica rispetto a questa donna che tutto è tranne una singora.
E... confermo che ha anche lei seguito io copione delle piccole donne "Non ti amo ma siccome mi lasci ti tolgo soldi e figli"....

Vorrei citare una canzone di Vasco... "Però è un peccato però, allora ero puro"... 

Ora ho una storia stabile con un uomo che mi vuole bene e per il quale provo un grande affetto... non tanti brividi ma un caldo benessere... e sto davvero bene!!!

Un bacio a tutti/e

Raff


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Agosto 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> E... confermo che ha anche lei seguito io copione delle piccole donne "Non ti amo ma siccome mi lasci ti tolgo soldi e figli"....


 
Quindi,oltre che tradita, la moglie avrebbe dovuto dare al marito una buona uscita in denaro e l'affido esclusivo dei figli?
Già che c'era poteva mettersi una scopa in quel posto e ramazzargli la stanza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!! Come vedete a volte ritornano!! Di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata parecchia e le cose nella mia vita sono cambiate (ma tanto tanto!!)... Avevo voglia di riparlare con voi perchè è proprio qui, in questo sito, che sono avvenuti i miei primi passi verso la guarigione dall'ossessione verso "l'uomo cattivo".
> AGGIORNAMENTI
> Il fasono uomo ha lasciato la moglie (ovviamente seprazione con richiesta di addebito per colpa, con liti e carognate da ambo le parti... insomma da copione!) e si è ritrovato solo e senza soldi.
> Per un po' non ci siamo sentiti (lui trasferito vicino a casa sua)... non stavo bene, non stavo male... insomma stavo e basta.
> ...


 Ciao Raffaella!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh santo cielo!!! Hai avuto il coraggio di riprovarci con lui?????!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono lieta davvero che tu ne sia uscita "ancora viva" e sai che so bene quel che hai passato... 
Devi essere orgogliosa di avercela fatta!
Sono contenta della tua serenità odierna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un caro abbraccio!


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quindi,oltre che tradita, la moglie avrebbe dovuto dare al marito una buona uscita in denaro e l'affido esclusivo dei figli?
> Già che c'era poteva mettersi una scopa in quel posto e ramazzargli la stanza...


 però nemmeno la ripicca economica è la soluzione... si tradisce così ben più di una persona: i propri valori.
E' giusto pretendere unghie e denti quel che ci è dovuto.
per il resto... 
ho visto una donna... lasciata dal marito per una compagna nuova meno bella e meno giovane. Erano tutti con lei. amici, parenti di lei, parenti di lui, due splendidi figli. Ha cercato di metterglieli tutti contro e di rovinarlo in ogni modo. Ora è sola.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però nemmeno la ripicca economica è la soluzione... si tradisce così ben più di una persona: i propri valori.


La ripicca economica?
La moglie deve mantenere inalterato, o giù di lì, il tenore di vita che aveva prima...
I propri valori?
E quelli del traditore dove sono finiti?

Ma è un classico... quando parla l'amante, le mogli sono sempre stronze e parassite.
Se divorziano è perchè vogliono togliergli tutto.
Se non lo fanno sono delle poverette senza dignità.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La ripicca economica?
> La moglie deve mantenere inalterato, o giù di lì, il tenore di vita che aveva prima...
> I propri valori?
> E quelli del traditore dove sono finiti?
> ...


 Lei deve mantenere il suo tenore di vita, i figli soprattutto devono mantenerlo. Nessuno lo nega. 
I valori, invece, dal mio punto di vista, non sono in competizione. Io ho i miei, se il mio compagno o ex compagno non li  ha, affari suoi. 
I miei valori prevedono di non rubare, nè a lui i soldi o il tempo coi suoi figli (è un esempio, non ho figli) nè ai miei figli i soldi che lui deve loro o a me. 
Mi spiego? 
La vendetta è una cosa naturale ed istintiva che secondo me non è giusto, nè sano, nè intelligente avvallare. 
Quando si presenta la sete di vendetta bisognerebbe accendere il cervello, il rispetto per sè, e andare oltre. Pretendendo fino all'ultima lira di ciò che è DOVUTO. 
Non penso che le donne siano stronze o parassite. Nè le mogli nè le amanti. Il rancore non serve a niente e a nessuno.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lei deve mantenere il suo tenore di vita, i figli soprattutto devono mantenerlo. Nessuno lo nega.
> I valori, invece, dal mio punto di vista, non sono in competizione. Io ho i miei, se il mio compagno o ex compagno non li ha, affari suoi.
> I miei valori prevedono di non rubare, nè a lui i soldi o il tempo coi suoi figli (è un esempio, non ho figli) nè ai miei figli i soldi che lui deve loro o a me.
> Mi spiego?
> ...


Beh, dovresti dirlo all'autrice di questo thread visto come parla della moglie del suo ex amante...


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Beh, dovresti dirlo all'autrice di questo thread visto come parla della moglie del suo ex amante...


Sarò sincerissima: non i pare ci fosse rancora per la moglie, bensì pietà. 
Per una donna che non ci ha perso 6 anni, ma una vita.
Una donna che lei ha visto rancorosa, incattivita e attaccata alla vendetta. 
Perchè, non ce ne sono, forse? Ce ne sono, e tante. E la maggior parte delle volte (come questa) hanno ragione ma si mettono da sole dalla parte del torto. 
E lo dico ben conscia che ce ne sono decine di altre a cui io per prima ho consigliato di 'metterlo in mutande' ma solo nel senso di pretendere ciò che è giusto non nel senso di togliergli ogni cosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sarò sincerissima: non i pare ci fosse rancora per la moglie, bensì pietà.
> Per una donna che non ci ha perso 6 anni, ma una vita.
> Una donna che lei ha visto rancorosa, incattivita e attaccata alla vendetta.
> Perchè, non ce ne sono, forse? Ce ne sono, e tante. E la maggior parte delle volte (come questa) hanno ragione ma si mettono da sole dalla parte del torto.
> E lo dico ben conscia che ce ne sono decine di altre a cui io per prima ho consigliato di 'metterlo in mutande' ma solo nel senso di pretendere ciò che è giusto non nel senso di togliergli ogni cosa...


 Se tornerà ne potremmo parlare con raffaella.
Ma i figli del suo campione di inganno con doppio avvitamento erano grandi e non saranno stati manipolati da nessuno, semplicemente avranno saputo la verità e avranno fatto le loro scelte.


----------



## Pocahontas (1 Settembre 2009)

Raff, ma lui poveretto, solo e senza soldi, non ti fa pena?


----------



## MK (1 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però nemmeno la ripicca economica è la soluzione... si tradisce così ben più di una persona: i propri valori.
> E' giusto pretendere unghie e denti quel che ci è dovuto.
> per il resto...


Il giusto, ovvero quello che si aveva prima. Per sè e per i propri figli. Ma non bisognerebbe pretenderlo, dovrebbe essere dovuto e basta.


----------



## Old sperella (1 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sarò sincerissima: non i pare ci fosse rancora per la moglie, bensì pietà.


a me ha dato tutt'altra sensazione .
a leggerla mi è sembrato rivestisse ancora il ruolo di amante .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me ha dato tutt'altra sensazione .
> a leggerla mi è sembrato rivestisse ancora il ruolo di amante .


 Raffaella ha vissuto una storia proprio dolorosa che è stata seguita in diretta qui sul forum dal 2006 quando viveva i primi dubbi sulla sincerità di lui e se di nuovo ha provato con lui significa che nonostante il duro percorso non ne era uscita del tutto e mi sembra un normale meccanismo psichico ridistribuire un po' di aggressività sulla moglie.
Anche se la moglie è quella poveretta che un elemento del genere se l'è tenuto, ci ha fatto figli e che è stata ricoperta di menzogne per trentanni.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Raff, ma lui poveretto, solo e senza soldi, *non ti fa pena*?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me ha dato tutt'altra sensazione .
> a leggerla mi è sembrato rivestisse ancora il ruolo di amante .


 
quoto. E secondo me una come Raffaella non guarirà che con gran difficoltà e maggior impegno, è guastata dentro dalla vita che si è scelta per troppi anni.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

Ora vi arrabbierete tutte ma devo essere cinica. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non rivelo niente di privato, ho semplicemente riletto i vecchi messaggi scritti in pubblica.
Non è certo Raffaella l'unica che ha avuto un esaurimento nervoso, eh?
Quante mogli tradite e spesso coi bimbi piccoli ne hanno avuto uno?
Quante si sono dovute far forza a colpi di psicofarmaci?
Quante non si sono potute concedere il "lusso" del ricovero in clinica perchè avevano dei bambini a cui pensare?
*La differenza è che le prime questa situazione l'hanno subita, mentre Raffaella se l'è cercata.*
Si può credere alla storia di un "separato in casa" i primi mesi, al limite il primo anno...
Ma sei/sette anni di separazione in casa, dove l'amante è nascosta alla grande?
Se uno fosse realmente separato in casa, la nuova compagna potrebbe tranquillamente telefonare al numero di casa e passarlo a prendere...

Poi, la descrizione della casa coniugale (vista mentre la famiglia era al mare) descritta come poco pulita e kitsch?
Cioè, non solo ti trombi il marito, ma fai sesso nel letto coniugale e critichi l'arredamento?
Cose da pazzi.


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*Brucoletta*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ora vi arrabbierete tutte ma devo essere cinica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diciamo che non voglio puntare il dito perché si tratta di guarra fra povertà sentimentali, ma concordo su parecchie tue valutazioni... una persona liberata da quelle pastoie sarebbe più serena e paga di essersele tolte dagli zebedei senza valutazioni sui ... contorni!
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ora vi arrabbierete tutte ma devo essere cinica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   ma dove l'hai letto?


----------



## Ingenua (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ora vi arrabbierete tutte ma devo essere cinica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRANDISSIMA!!! mi hai letta nel pensiero


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ma dove l'hai letto?


 
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=4011#post4011


----------



## Old sperella (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ora vi arrabbierete tutte ma devo essere cinica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti quoto bruchetta 
A volte ci si lascia prendere dalla simpatia per una persona e si tende ad essere poco obiettivi o più accomodanti , cosa che non accade se , a parità di storia , ci si pone in altro modo o ci si conosce meno .
Umanissimo .


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Per carità, io lo so di avere il dente avvelenato... Ma un po' di buon gusto in certi casi non guasterebbe...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

comunque...una che...diciamo così, ti rigoverna il marito...una scopatina la potrebbe pure dare in casa eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ma dove l'hai letto?


 In un post del 2006 ...l'avevo massacrata in chiaro e in pvt ...ci siamo capite...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Ribadisco: Io c'ho il dente avvelenato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Certe cose non le posso leggere.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2009)

Anch'io purtroppo collegavo Raffaella all'orrido appartamento in Sardegna con le foto di moglie e figli...!


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tornerà ne potremmo parlare con raffaella.
> Ma i figli del suo campione di inganno con doppio avvitamento erano grandi e non saranno stati manipolati da nessuno, semplicemente avranno saputo la verità e avranno fatto le loro scelte.


 
I figli non sono poi cos' grandi (dai 16 anni ai 11 anni) e quindi... possono essere stati manipolati... ed anche parecchio.

Quello che mi ha colpito, nella "gestione dei figli", è che la madre non si è preoccupata del male che fa a loro.

Mi spiego meglio: sono anch'io figlia di separati (anche se non per tradimento) e mia madre mi ha raccontato mio padre come se fosse stato il peggior Barblablu' della storia... Cioè mi ha trasmesso il SUO problema con mio padre come se FOSSE STATO UN MIO PROBLEMA con mio padre! (chi è un pessimo marito non necessariamente è un pessimo padre) con il risultato di impedirmi di avere un rapporto sereno con lui. Quando mio padre è (prematuramente) deceduto io ho sentito un profondo malesse dal quale ancora non sono completamente uscita!

Non sono fatti miei (ma solo loro) però la cosa mi fa un sacco di tristezza per questi ragazzi che pagheranno il risetnimento della madre


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La ripicca economica?
> La moglie deve mantenere inalterato, o giù di lì, il tenore di vita che aveva prima....


veramente ciò che dicono i giudici è che con la separazione entrambe le parti si impoveriscono un po'

Inoltre, non so se lo avete notato ma IL TENORE DI VITA DI TUTTI E' DIMINUITO!!! Ciò che quella famiglia poteva permettersi due anni fa oggi comunque non potrebbe più permetterselo



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> I propri valori?
> E quelli del traditore dove sono finiti?
> 
> Ma è un classico... quando parla l'amante, le mogli sono sempre stronze e parassite.
> ...


Veramenta se una donna è una parassita e stronza lo è anche al di fuori di un contesto matrimoniale!! Non serve essere un'amante per capirlo


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Raff, ma lui poveretto, solo e senza soldi, non ti fa pena?


E' una battuta vero?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> veramente ciò che dicono i giudici è che con la separazione entrambe le parti si impoveriscono un po'
> 
> Inoltre, non so se lo avete notato ma IL TENORE DI VITA DI TUTTI E' DIMINUITO!!! Ciò che quella famiglia poteva permettersi due anni fa oggi comunque non potrebbe più permetterselo
> 
> ...


 
senti io non voglio offendere nessuno,
e rispetto dal profondo il dolore di tutti

ma se devo riferire gli epiteti "parassita e stronza" ad una categoria,
tra "mogli" e "amanti" 
direi che si attagliano più compiutamente alla seconda che non alla prima

certo, poi,
il monopolio della parassitaggine (?) e della stronzaggine non ce l'ha nessuno

sono una moglie tradita, quindi dichiaro che sono parte in causa e che parte,
ma la pensavo così anche prima


----------



## Pocahontas (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> E' una battuta vero?


Ho letto solo dopo la tua storia. Ho letto anche quel che hai risposto adesso alle altre, mi sei piaciuta. 
Ho letto dei problemi fisici e poi della lenta ripresa. Sei stata in gamba, lui comunque mi fa un pò pena per come sta messo adesso, con la moglie che gli mette i figli contro, senza soldi, e ...senza più la tua spalla. Del resto è come dici tu, certe cose non si possono recuperare.
Auguri!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senti io non voglio offendere nessuno,
> e rispetto dal profondo il dolore di tutti
> 
> ma se devo riferire gli epiteti "parassita e stronza" ad una categoria,
> ...


 l'amante di tuo marito è moglie anche lei.
non la definiresti parassita e  stronza?
se una è tale, lo è e basta, che sia moglie, amante o single.


----------



## Pocahontas (2 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'amante di tuo marito è moglie anche lei.
> non la definiresti parassita e stronza?
> se una è tale, lo è e basta, che sia moglie, amante o single.


 
sentenza perfetta, quasi socratica. wow.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> I figli non sono poi cos' grandi (dai 16 anni ai 11 anni) e quindi... possono essere stati manipolati... ed anche parecchio.
> 
> Quello che mi ha colpito, nella "gestione dei figli", è che la madre non si è preoccupata del male che fa a loro.
> 
> ...


Questi figli per cui ti dai tanta pena adesso sono gli stessi figli di quella madre alla quale mandasti una e-mail per informarla dell'aduletrio del marito, causando poi una separazione?
Lo stesso uomo per il quale,  una volta diventato triste e senza un soldo, hai improvvisamente perso interesse perchè "eri cambiata"?


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senti io non voglio offendere nessuno,
> e rispetto dal profondo il dolore di tutti
> 
> ma se devo riferire gli epiteti "parassita e stronza" ad una categoria,
> ...


Non era una distinzione tra "mogli" e "amanti"... volevo solo dire che al mondo esistono persone stronze e parassite. Tutto qui. A prescindere dal ruolo.

Se una è una stronza lo è e basta.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Non era una distinzione tra "mogli" e "amanti"... volevo solo dire che al mondo esistono persone stronze e parassite. Tutto qui. A prescindere dal ruolo.
> 
> Se una è una stronza lo è e basta.


anche la definizione di stronza dipende dai vari punti di vista.
immagino che per lei lo sia tu
è il gioco delle parti, pirandello la sapeva lunga .


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la definizione di stronza dipende dai vari punti di vista.
> immagino che per lei lo sia tu
> è il gioco delle parti, pirandello la sapeva lunga .


certo... concordo in pieno.

Però non mitizziamo la povera moglie solo perchp è stata lasciata o tradita: se una è una stronza lo è.

Raffa


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Questi figli per cui ti dai tanta pena adesso sono gli stessi figli di quella madre alla quale mandasti una e-mail per informarla dell'aduletrio del marito, causando poi una separazione?
> Lo stesso uomo per il quale,  una volta diventato triste e senza un soldo, hai improvvisamente perso interesse perchè "eri cambiata"?


Mi fai impazzire dal ridere!!!

Punto primo: non mi preoccupo per i suoi figli. Ho solo fatto un'osservazione: proprio per quello che ho passato nella mia vita credo che il suo comportamento si controproducente nei loro confronti. Lo direi che chiunque si comportasse così.

Punto secondo: sul discorso "soldi" se talmente fuori strada che nemmeno il TOM TOM potrebbe aiutarti. Se leggi la mia storia più volte ho scritto che per quasi tre anni l'ho praticamente mantenuto. 

Punto terzo: triste?!?!? Bè sorry ma chi è causa del suo male pianga sè stesso. Io ho avuto l'onesta di dirmi che ero una cretina e di piangermi sola le mie lacrime.

Punto quarto: sono cambiata perchè non ho potuto evitare di farlo. Se soffri tanto ti fai la scorza. Non è che la cerchi. Arriva e basta. Se ad un certo punto (primaaaaaa che lasciasse la moglie) la storia è finita cosa devo fare? Forse come tutti gli ipocriti continuare a stare con lu e magari... TRADIRLO?

Causa della separazione?!?!?!?! Ma questo è riconoscermi davvero troppo peso!!!!! Grazie Grazie!! Non merito tanto onore!!!

SVEGLIAAAAAAAA!!! Se io c'ero era perchè il matrimonio era già bello che finito!!!!! D'altyra parte se ti sta bene che tuo marito vada in giro svolazzando di fiore in fiore basta che POI TI VENGA A SCALDARE IL LETTO, il matrimonio non è un gran chè!!

Le amanti non provocano separazioni SONO IL SEGNALE CHE LA STORIA E' FINITA!!! Potete dire che il marito sia un bastardo e che l'amante sia una cretina, ma la cosaa che non cambie è che è già finita!!!

Certo, è molto più facile dare la colpa ad una terza persona che non a sè stessi, vero care mogli tradite?

Certo per me è facile parlare così ora che ne sono fuori, ora che so che non è per amore che stava con me ma solo perchè non voleva più lei... Sarebbe bello per le amanti avre davvero tutto il potere che le ricoonoscete, ma non è così... noi non contiamo nulla.

Mediatet gente, meditate...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Mi fai impazzire dal ridere!!!
> 
> Punto primo: non mi preoccupo per i suoi figli. Ho solo fatto un'osservazione: proprio per quello che ho passato nella mia vita credo che il suo comportamento si controproducente nei loro confronti. Lo direi che chiunque si comportasse così.
> 
> ...


ho capito

c'è di buono che sei serena , obiettiva e disponibile al confronto privo di pregiudizio




me cojoni..ops
ps sempre pirandello of course


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Mi fai impazzire dal ridere!!! ...


Eh sì, mi sembra proprio di vederti...



Raffaella ha detto:


> Punto primo: non mi preoccupo per i suoi figli. Ho solo fatto un'osservazione: proprio per quello che ho passato nella mia vita credo che il suo comportamento si controproducente nei loro confronti. Lo direi che chiunque si comportasse così.
> 
> Punto secondo: sul discorso "soldi" se talmente fuori strada che nemmeno il TOM TOM potrebbe aiutarti. Se leggi la mia storia più volte ho scritto che per quasi tre anni l'ho praticamente mantenuto.
> 
> ...


E l'e-mail?

Anche per quella mi serve il tom tom???

Dì la verità almeno: Hai rosicato e non sapevi come vendicarti.
Non la fare la samaritana saggia...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Settembre 2009)

*ho avuto*

una grande nonna e le sono grata per tutte le cose che mi ha raccomandato senza farmele mai sembrare una predica.
fra le tante cose, mi diceva che all'amore non si comanda ma che i figli si fanno solo con il marito e il marito va scelto bene che poi nella vita succedon cose..
le ho dato retta solo in parte ma sono contenta di essermi sposata giovane e di aver fatto un figlio.. che poi nella vita succedon cose.


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito
> 
> c'è di buono che sei serena , obiettiva e disponibile al confronto privo di pregiudizio
> 
> ...



Non ho capito il senso!!

Scusate la veemenza ma mi sono un po' rotta delle accuse solo alle amanti ed ai mariti traditori...

Volevo risponderti in pvt ma ho dimenticato come si fa....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella, se non vuoi leggere le opinioni degli altri non dovresti postare in un forum.


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh sì, mi sembra proprio di vederti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma vendicarmi di cosa? E nei confronti di chi?

L'e-mail l'ho inviata, mica dico di no, e non mi sono ancora pentita di averlo fatto ma... cosa ci azzecca con i figli di lui?

La smettiamo cortesemente di pensare che un'amante che nemmeno li conosce 'sti benedetti ragazzi dovrebbe preoccuparsi di loro mentre il babbo che va in giro a trombare tutto quello che si muove ed una madre che lascia che tutto questo avvenga siano belle personcine?


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Raffaella, se non vuoi leggere le opinioni degli altri non dovresti postare in un forum.



Ti urta che chini la testa di fronte alla tua saggezza?

Non siamo d'accordo: come te sto esprimendo opinioni... Se a te non va di essere contraddetta sei tu che hai un problema


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Le amanti non provocano separazioni SONO IL SEGNALE CHE LA STORIA E' FINITA!!!


Scusa se mi permetto...non è sempre così: a volte lo è, a volte è l'esatto contrario...mai conosciuto ragazze capaci di intortare dei maschietti travestititi da Uomini che, d'improvviso, prendono strade diverse da quelle che avevano segnato? uomini che appaion motivati, dico....
Io ne conosco una che, amante per anni di un tipo che l'aveva mollata, andava piagnucolando in giro dicendo che del prossimo non si sarebbe innamorata ma l'avrebbe usato per la riproduzione essendo arrivata a quasi 40 anni senza prole e zitella causa anni persi dietro alle falsità di uno sposato....detto....fatto....ora ha 2 figli e poi l'ha anche accannato....anche le amanti posson rovinare ciò che ancora non è rovinato...sempre tenendo come punto fermo che colui/colei che ha i piedi in due staffe non dichiarandolo è dei 3 il più colpevole, subdolo, egoista, ipocrita...

Ah, perchè sia chiaro...io sono stata un'amante...io amo ancora chi mi ha fatto del male...io non ho mai pensato che lei sia una stronza ma solo una che fa patti con se stesa fingendo di non sapere o non voler sapere ciò che chiaramente immagina o sa...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma vendicarmi di cosa? E nei confronti di chi?
> 
> L'e-mail l'ho inviata, mica dico di no, e non mi sono ancora pentita di averlo fatto ma... cosa ci azzecca con i figli di lui?
> 
> La smettiamo cortesemente di pensare che un'amante che nemmeno li conosce 'sti benedetti ragazzi dovrebbe preoccuparsi di loro mentre il babbo che va in giro a trombare tutto quello che si muove ed una madre che lascia che tutto questo avvenga siano belle personcine?


Ma dietro a quella "bella personcina" ci sei stata tu, e neanche per un mese, ma per anni!
E cosa poteva fare la moglie per impedirlo? Lo doveva lasciare?

Insomma... tu te lo puoi prendere sposato, ma lei lo deve lasciare?

E tu? Che bella personcina sei che nemmeno ti sei pentita di un gesto tanto patetico?

E guarda che qui nessuno salva lui, anzi: Lui è l'emblema dello squallore umano. Ma è a te che piaceva, mica a me.
Io il mio dente l'ho tolto alla prima carie.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto...non è sempre così: a volte lo è, a volte è l'esatto contrario...mai conosciuto ragazze capaci di intortare dei maschietti travestititi da Uomini che, d'improvviso, prendono strade diverse da quelle che avevano segnato? uomini che appaion motivati, dico....
> Io ne conosco una che, amante per anni di un tipo che l'aveva mollata, andava piagnucolando in giro dicendo che del prossimo non si sarebbe innamorata ma l'avrebbe usato per la riproduzione essendo arrivata a quasi 40 anni senza prole e zitella causa anni persi dietro alle falsità di uno sposato....detto....fatto....ora ha 2 figli e poi l'ha anche *accannato....*anche le amanti posson rovinare ciò che ancora non è rovinato...sempre tenendo come punto fermo che colui/colei che ha i piedi in due staffe non dichiarandolo è dei 3 il più colpevole, subdolo, egoista, ipocrita...


purtroppo manca Oscuro. usate lo stesso slang..  

	
	
		
		
	


	












cosa vuol dire accannato?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2009)

Sarà di Roma anche lui....mollato...lasciato con le braghe a terra...


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto...non è sempre così: a volte lo è, a volte è l'esatto contrario...mai conosciuto ragazze capaci di intortare dei maschietti travestititi da Uomini che, d'improvviso, prendono strade diverse da quelle che avevano segnato? uomini che appaion motivati, dico....
> Io ne conosco una che, amante per anni di un tipo che l'aveva mollata, andava piagnucolando in giro dicendo che del prossimo non si sarebbe innamorata ma l'avrebbe usato per la riproduzione essendo arrivata a quasi 40 anni senza prole e zitella causa anni persi dietro alle falsità di uno sposato....detto....fatto....ora ha 2 figli e poi l'ha anche accannato....anche le amanti posson rovinare ciò che ancora non è rovinato...sempre tenendo come punto fermo che colui/colei che ha i piedi in due staffe non dichiarandolo è dei 3 il più colpevole, subdolo, egoista, ipocrita...
> 
> Ah, perchè sia chiaro...io sono stata un'amante...io amo ancora chi mi ha fatto del male...io non ho mai pensato che lei sia una stronza ma solo una che fa patti con se stesa fingendo di non sapere o non voler sapere ciò che chiaramente immagina o sa...


OK... giusto. Generalizzare è sempre da stupidi: parlo solo per la mia personale storia passata. 

Ammetto che ho esagerato.

Non ovrrei essere ripetitiva ma non odio nè lei nè lui. Solo che non amo più lui e lei è obiettivamente una brutta persona. Che però mi lascia indifferente: ho solo espresso un commento.

Raffa


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ti urta che chini la testa di fronte alla tua saggezza?
> 
> Non siamo d'accordo: come te sto esprimendo opinioni... Se a te non va di essere contraddetta sei tu che hai un problema


Non rigirare la frittata, sei tu quella che si è innervosita perchè si è sentita "accusata"...


----------



## Old sperella (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Mi fai impazzire dal ridere!!!
> 
> Punto primo: non mi preoccupo per i suoi figli. Ho solo fatto un'osservazione: proprio per quello che ho passato nella mia vita credo che il suo comportamento si controproducente nei loro confronti. Lo direi che chiunque si comportasse così.
> 
> ...





Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma vendicarmi di cosa? E nei confronti di chi?
> *
> L'e-mail l'ho inviata, mica dico di no, e non mi sono ancora pentita* di averlo fatto ma... cosa ci azzecca con i figli di lui?
> 
> La smettiamo cortesemente di pensare che un'amante che nemmeno li conosce 'sti benedetti ragazzi dovrebbe preoccuparsi di loro mentre il babbo che va in giro a trombare tutto quello che si muove *ed una madre che lascia che tutto questo avvenga siano belle personcine*?


hai elaborato parecchio eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi riquoto , sei ancora dentro il ruolo di amante , contro la ex moglie di lui .


----------



## Old sperella (2 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> purtroppo manca Oscuro. usate lo stesso slang..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT : che fine ha fatto ??


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sarà di Roma anche lui....mollato...lasciato con le braghe a terra...


sì e di roma anche lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




adesso è in vacanza ma fra pochi giorni torna.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2009)

Bè, lo slang non tradisce...ma io non ho capito...ma Raffaella lo vedi ancora il tuo ex amante? perchè parli con molto rancore...come se fosse stata appena fatta la scottatura...se è passato tanto tempo mi scoraggi: io starò così ancora per altri 10 anni da dove parto!!!


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma dietro a quella "bella personcina" ci sei stata tu, e neanche per un mese, ma per anni!
> E cosa poteva fare la moglie per impedirlo? Lo doveva lasciare?.


Io non so dire cosa lei doveva fare, io non sono lei (per fortuna mia). Ma trovi davvero bello stare con uomo che non ami più e che non ti ama più in un matrimonio in cui il tradimento è all'ordine del giorno e si vive nell'ipocrisia?
Bell'esempio di vita famigliare! Perchè è così inaccettabile per tutti ammattere che la storia è finita e ci si può anche lasciare?



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Insomma... tu te lo puoi prendere sposato, ma lei lo deve lasciare?


Non posso parlare per lei



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E tu? Che bella personcina sei che nemmeno ti sei pentita di un gesto tanto patetico?


Guarda, accetto tutti i giudizi e tutti i commenti, ma non ci posso fare nulla: non mi sono pentita. Ci ho provato ma non è così... Sarà cattiva come la matrigna di Cenerentola?




UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E guarda che qui nessuno salva lui, anzi: Lui è l'emblema dello squallore umano. Ma è a te che piaceva, mica a me.
> Io il mio dente l'ho tolto alla prima carie.


Brava che vuoi che ti dica? Io no. A me piaceva... e anche tanto.... Poi si cresce e si cambia...

Raff


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> io starò così ancora per altri 10 anni !!!


Ti sistemo io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Guai a te!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Bè, lo slang non tradisce...ma io non ho capito...ma Raffaella lo vedi ancora il tuo ex amante? perchè parli con molto rancore...come se fosse stata appena fatta la scottatura...se è passato tanto tempo mi scoraggi: *io starò così ancora per altri 10 anni da dove parto*!!!


ma anche no !!!


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma trovi davvero bello stare con uomo che non ami più e che non ti ama più in un matrimonio in cui il tradimento è all'ordine del giorno e si vive nell'ipocrisia?


Scusa ancora: io una volta, mentre andavamo a Lucca per un concerto e saremmo stati lì due giorni e con la moglie si era inventato la solita storia dell'amico, lo costrinsi a leggermi un sms che lei gli aveva mandato (avevano caso strano litigato!).... era un disperato sms di una donna che secondo me se la sentiva tutta addosso la bugia che lui le aveva raccontato e dignitosamente non faceva parola di altro che della speranza che sperava che tornando dopo due giorni spensierati si sarebbe tutto chiarito, che lei gli voleva bene, che forse a volte uno trascende con le parole...lui, al solito, niente sms di risposta....magari uno pensa che l'altra sia una brutta persona ma in realtà quelal sta facendo i salti mortali per tenere in piedi una cosa in cui crede o in cui non crede affatto ma che sa che se dovesse crollare la tirerebbe talmente giù da non riuscire a riprendersi....magari una sa che non ce la fa, che ha delle responsabilità verso i figli, versoi se stessa, verso quello che si èpromessa e giurata da sola mentre quelle corna addosso se le sentiva tutte....e magari stava zitta perchè "se non dico riesco a gestirlo, se dico magari scateno la vogli di riscatto e lui va da lei"......il silenzio e la finzione come arma di difesa, difesa del matrimonio dico...
Brutta persona perchè hai assistito, letto, vissuto lei o per cose dette, raccontate, etc.? Sono nuova, ho letto qua e là, ti conosco poco...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Io non so dire cosa lei doveva fare, io non sono lei (per fortuna mia). Ma trovi davvero bello stare con uomo che non ami più e che non ti ama più in un matrimonio in cui il tradimento è all'ordine del giorno e si vive nell'ipocrisia?
> Bell'esempio di vita famigliare! Perchè è così inaccettabile per tutti ammattere che la storia è finita e ci si può anche lasciare?


Io non l'ho accettato. Infatti appena l'ho scoperto l'ho "gentilmente" accomodato alla porta con la valigia.
Ma lo stesso potremmo dire per te "Perchè quando hai visto che non lasciava la moglie, non lo hai lasciato tu?" E' ipocrisia anche questa...
Sempre in tre eravate.


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Bè, lo slang non tradisce...ma io non ho capito...ma Raffaella lo vedi ancora il tuo ex amante? perchè parli con molto rancore...come se fosse stata appena fatta la scottatura...se è passato tanto tempo mi scoraggi: io starò così ancora per altri 10 anni da dove parto!!!


SORBOLE!!! Ma scrivo da schifo che sembra che ci sia del rancore!!

Mettiamola così: dopo essere uscita dal tunnel mi sento un po' come un profeta!!! (OK OK ogni tanto ho qlc mania di grandezza )

Non vorrei parlare della singola storia: è solo che mi piace confrontarmi per termini generali su questa faccenda di amanti, tradimenti..... Dopo averna sviscerata in tutti i modi vorrei davvero parlare.

Io non lo vedo più. Ho una storia molto bella con una persona che ha un cervello che piace da morire!!!
Mi coinvolge, mi accarezza la pelle ed i pensieri...

Mi scaldo molto sulle questioni di principio... 

Tutto qui

Raff


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> quelal sta facendo i salti mortali per tenere in piedi una cosa in cui crede o in cui non crede affatto ma che sa che se dovesse crollare la tirerebbe talmente giù da non riuscire a riprendersi....magari una sa che non ce la fa, che ha delle responsabilità verso i figli, versoi se stessa, verso quello che si èpromessa e giurata da sola mentre quelle corna addosso se le sentiva tutte....e magari stava zitta perchè "se non dico riesco a gestirlo, se dico magari scateno la vogli di riscatto e lui va da lei"......il silenzio e la finzione come arma di difesa, difesa del matrimonio dico...


Perfetto. Ma allora perchè è l'amante che deve farsi forte e mollare la presa? Magari è una persona fragile e neppure lei riesce a farlo.
Però se la moglie la pensa così... SA BENISSIMO che il matrimonio è finito. Che lui non la ama. Alla fine moglie e amante hanno le briciole e il marito la Pagnotta



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Brutta persona perchè hai assistito, letto, vissuto lei o per cose dette, raccontate, etc.? Sono nuova, ho letto qua e là, ti conosco poco...


Valuto quello che LEI mi ha detto, quello che mi hanno riferito i suoi (ex) amici (dato che proprio per il comportamento che ha tenuto, ha allontanato tutti)... PER IL SUO COMPORTAMENTO IN FASE DI SEPARAZIONE.

Prima di lei sapevo poco o punto


----------



## Old sperella (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Mettiamola così: dopo essere uscita dal tunnel mi sento un po' come un profeta!!!
> Raff


da quanto ne sei uscita ?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (2 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Alla fine moglie e amante hanno le briciole e il marito la Pagnotta


Ma il marito non ama nessuna delle due, altrimenti avrebbe fatto una scelta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questi uomini amano solo loro stessi...


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> da quanto ne sei uscita ?



Poffarbacco!!! Non credo di potere individuare un momento preciso....

So che ad un certo punto era finita..... Forse fine 2007....? Insomma ... giu' di lì...


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma il marito non ama nessuna delle due, altrimenti avrebbe fatto una scelta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi che alla fine siamo d'accordo?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2009)

Io non ne vorrei, con tutto il rispetto, uscire così...cioè, a me pare che parlare in certi termini di lui e di lei sia sbagliato...io credo che le colpe sian un pò da ripartire e il livore, la pesantezza di opinioni denotino un interesse ancora sotteso o una ferita che fa ancora male (mi sbaglierò senz'altro...non ti conosco!)... io vorrei uscirne serena, dicendomi mai più...avendo imparato...non dando a lui colpe che ho io e non dando a me colpe che ha avuto lui...senz'altro non dando alla moglie colpe che proprio non aveva... io non voglio uscirne parlando con odio o con livore o con rabbia di lui...significherebeb che fa ancora tanto male...e se fa tanto male vuol dire che sotto sotto io lo voglio ancora...magari anche solo per riempirlo di botte ma comunque lo voglio ancora....


----------



## Pocahontas (2 Settembre 2009)

ma come mi piace questa Raffaella! Limpida, sincera, senza ipocrisie. Complimenti!


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io non ne vorrei, con tutto il rispetto, uscire così...cioè, a me pare che parlare in certi termini di lui e di lei sia sbagliato...io credo che le colpe sian un pò da ripartire e il livore, la pesantezza di opinioni denotino un interesse ancora sotteso o una ferita che fa ancora male (mi sbaglierò senz'altro...non ti conosco!)... io vorrei uscirne serena, dicendomi mai più...avendo imparato...non dando a lui colpe che ho io e non dando a me colpe che ha avuto lui...senz'altro non dando alla moglie colpe che proprio non aveva... io non voglio uscirne parlando con odio o con livore o con rabbia di lui...significherebeb che fa ancora tanto male...e se fa tanto male vuol dire che sotto sotto io lo voglio ancora...magari anche solo per riempirlo di botte ma comunque lo voglio ancora....



OHI OHI!!! Ma che mi succede? Scirvo e non riesco a farmi capire.
Nel mio caso non do' colpe (se non a tutte le parti in causa).
Il livore è relativo a qualcosa fuoria dalla storia: è che vedere che nella separazione la moglie si comporta come se non avesse alcuna colpa e chiede cose fuori "dai coppi" mia dà sui nervi....

Ma guarda che la stessa cosa la penso di un amico che vive una separazione con una donna che si sta comportando allo stesso modo!! (ma lui non l'ha tradita ma solo lasciata)


----------



## Pocahontas (2 Settembre 2009)

con lui come sei rimasta, vi sentite ogni tanto?


----------



## Old Raffaella (2 Settembre 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> con lui come sei rimasta, vi sentite ogni tanto?


No.... Ogni tanto qlc mail di lavoro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2009)

Ciao Raffaella ...sai che anch'io ti leggo non come quando, dopo tanto dolore, ne eri uscita, ma come quando c'eri dentro alla storia.
Il fatto che tu ti senta dalla parte delle amanti, dalla parte degli uomini che si separano (non solo lui) mi rende perplessa.
Qui non stai raccontando la tua personale storia, ma stai estendendo la tua esperienza, o per meglio dire la lettura che tu dai ora della tua esperienza a tutti i rapporti di tradimento.
Mi sembra che per qualche strana ragione tu sia ricaduta nel ruolo.



Invece vorrei dire io una cosa in generale che, per la mia esperienza particolare mi irrita, non accetto che si attribuisca alla moglie tradita la consapevolezza di esserlo e l'ipocrisia di nasconderlo.
Quella famosa frase che una scopre il tradimento quando è prota ad accettarlo.
Ci sono certamente casi del genere, soprattutto in coniugi traditi che mancano di indipendenza economica e/o affettiva, ma non lo si può dire di tutti.
Certo che col senno di poi si rivedono comportamenti ed eventi e li si comprende nella loro, misera, realtà, ma mentre li si vive, se il traditore si impegna perché in famiglia non trapeli nulla, il tradito non ha motivi di dubitare.
Ovvio che ogni traditore trovera scuse e ragioni e tempi per assentarsi che sono credibili per lui e non vedo perché il tradito dovrebbe pensare che la persona di cui più si fida, al punto di farci dei figli, dovrebbe imbrogliarlo.

Io credo invece che ad amanti e traditori piace pensare che ci sia consapevlezza e ipocrisia per vergognarsi meno della propria consapevolezza e della propria ipocrisia.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella io non ci credo che è finita. Punto.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2009)

E quoto Persa. Spesso i traditi non sanno, magari intuiscono inconsciamente che qualcosa non va, ma non sanno.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma vendicarmi di cosa? E nei confronti di chi?
> 
> L'e-mail l'ho inviata, mica dico di no, e non mi sono ancora pentita di averlo fatto ma... cosa ci azzecca con i figli di lui?
> 
> La smettiamo cortesemente di pensare che un'amante che nemmeno li conosce 'sti benedetti ragazzi dovrebbe preoccuparsi di loro mentre il babbo che va in giro a trombare tutto quello che si muove ed una madre che lascia che tutto questo avvenga siano belle personcine?


 con enorme spirito critico dico: ma le belle persone, dove le vedete?????
Io ho letto qui storie di amanti che per anni pensano prima ai figli delle mogli e poi a se stesse. Ho letto di amanti che fanno in modo di non far incontrare più un padre coi propri bambini. Ho letto di mogli disperate e sconvolte che cercano di ricostruire sulle sole parole di un bugiardo. E ho letto di traditori pentiti e distrutti che non riuscivano a farsi perdonare. Ho letto di figli sconvolti dalle rivelazioni o dalle separazioni come di figli che non vogliono vedere e fingono che tutto vada bene pernon avere rotture.
Il mondo è vario, non ci sono categorie di stronze. Ognuno dovrebbe rispondere per sè, questo senza dubbio, ed evitare sia generalizzazioni sia giudizi.
Che se una è amante non può dire che ogni amante è santa votata al sacrificio e se una è moglie non può pretendere che tutte siano onestamente attaccate alla famiglia in nome dell'amore. Ce ne sono di casi!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> hai elaborato parecchio eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma possiamo negare che ci siano mogli stronze quanto e più della peggiore delle amanti? non conoscete donne che si fanno mantenere solo dai mariti? O che accettano tutto pur di mantenere la facciata sociale? O che sono aggressive, arrabbiate, decise a tutto pur di rovinare ai mariti e/o alle amanti la vita? 
Bè, per quante ragioni pensino di avere questo tipo di mogli (sono poche ma ci sono) non rientrano nelle mie simpatie e se raffaella dicesse che la moglie di lui è santa solo per non urtare il forum, sarebbe una bella bugiarda.
Forse questa moglie è stronza, forse no, il fatto è che per quanto raffaella o io la conosciamo o ne sentiamo parlare, non sapremo mai la verità fino in fondo...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Io non so dire cosa lei doveva fare, io non sono lei (per fortuna mia). Ma trovi davvero bello stare con uomo che non ami più e che non ti ama più in un matrimonio in cui il tradimento è all'ordine del giorno e si vive nell'ipocrisia?
> Bell'esempio di vita famigliare! Perchè è così inaccettabile per tutti ammattere che la storia è finita e ci si può anche lasciare?


 esprimi un giudizio sulla base di ciò che hai visto e sentito. 
ma pensi mai che forse ciò che lui ti riportava era falsato?
che quello che lei ha detto a te era studiato per intimidire te o per rabbia o per vendetta e non era reale?
che forse lei lo voleva perchè lo amava e non accettava, anche davanti ad un'amante, che lui non l'amasse più?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa ancora: io una volta, mentre andavamo a Lucca per un concerto e saremmo stati lì due giorni e con la moglie si era inventato la solita storia dell'amico, lo costrinsi a leggermi un sms che lei gli aveva mandato (avevano caso strano litigato!).... era un disperato sms di una donna che secondo me se la sentiva tutta addosso la bugia che lui le aveva raccontato e dignitosamente non faceva parola di altro che della speranza che sperava che tornando dopo due giorni spensierati si sarebbe tutto chiarito, che lei gli voleva bene, che forse a volte uno trascende con le parole...lui, al solito, niente sms di risposta....*magari uno pensa che l'altra sia una brutta persona ma in realtà quelal sta facendo i salti mortali per tenere in piedi una cosa in cui crede* o in cui non crede affatto ma che sa che se dovesse crollare la tirerebbe talmente giù da non riuscire a riprendersi....magari una sa che non ce la fa, che ha delle responsabilità verso i figli, versoi se stessa, verso quello che si èpromessa e giurata da sola mentre quelle corna addosso se le sentiva tutte....e magari stava zitta perchè "se non dico riesco a gestirlo, se dico magari scateno la vogli di riscatto e lui va da lei"......il silenzio e la finzione come arma di difesa, difesa del matrimonio dico...
> Brutta persona perchè hai assistito, letto, vissuto lei o per cose dette, raccontate, etc.? Sono nuova, ho letto qua e là, ti conosco poco...


 dovremmo rifletterci più spesso.
le amanti verso le moglie e le mogli verso le amanti.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'amante di tuo marito è moglie anche lei.
> non la definiresti parassita e  stronza?
> se una è tale, lo è e basta, che sia moglie, amante o single.


infatti io la chiamo  "la str..."
e mi risulta che lei mi chiami nello stesso modo

ho parlato per categorie perchè non voglio personalizzazioni che potrebbero essere fraintese
e per categorie confermo quel che ho detto anche a proposito del monopolio

se poi invece vogliamo disquisire sul fatto che un marito ha il diritto di tradire la moglie se questa non tiene la casa in ordine perfetto secondo lo standard di un'eventuale amante, non credo di poterci stare 

i difetti di un coniuge non giustificano il tradimento

se sono tali da disamorare, c'è la separazione

una sbandata può capitare 
una relazione di anni qualifica sia il traditore che l'amante

ma spesso leggo e sento discorsi denigratori sul tradito ( che abbozza perchè gli conviene, che tiranneggia, che ha mille difetti e nessun pregio ecc.) sostanzialmente colpevole di impedire il coronamento di questo grande ammmmmore che poi così grande spesso non risulta essere 

incidentalmente ti dirò che quando il marito della str... disse di averla tradita in passato, dentro di me pensai "chissà quanto ne ha sofferto" (poi mi ricordai di chi si trattava, ma non ne gioii ugualmente)

ma ti dico anche che chi si comporta come si è comportata lei mi fa schifo
e me lo farebbe anche se non fossi io la tradita
ed anche se tenesse la casa in perfetto ordine


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto...non è sempre così: a volte lo è, a volte è l'esatto contrario...mai conosciuto ragazze capaci di intortare dei maschietti travestititi da Uomini che, d'improvviso, prendono strade diverse da quelle che avevano segnato? uomini che appaion motivati, dico....


Vero.


----------



## Old sperella (3 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma possiamo negare che ci siano mogli stronze quanto e più della peggiore delle amanti? non conoscete donne che si fanno mantenere solo dai mariti? O che accettano tutto pur di mantenere la facciata sociale? O che sono aggressive, arrabbiate, decise a tutto pur di rovinare ai mariti e/o alle amanti la vita?
> Bè, per quante ragioni pensino di avere questo tipo di mogli (sono poche ma ci sono) non rientrano nelle mie simpatie e se raffaella dicesse che la moglie di lui è santa solo per non urtare il forum, sarebbe una bella bugiarda.
> Forse questa moglie è stronza, forse no, il fatto è che per quanto raffaella o io la conosciamo o ne sentiamo parlare, non sapremo mai la verità fino in fondo...


 Certo può essere stronza . Ma sai cosa ? Raffaella sta parlando di una persona che non conosce , sta parlando per sentito dire dal tipo , sta parlando per un ruolo che si è scelta di rivestire , sta parlando di una persona che , mi pare , avesse tutte le ragioni per incarognirsi e diventare la moglie stronza e incazzata . 
Non so come si permetta di giudicare e per di più in maniera così pesante . Non so neanche come si possa pensare che la moglie ha contribuito a sfasciare il matrimonio  . 
Non sono per il gioco dei ruoli  , poi lei o chiunque sono liberi di esprimersi , ci mancherebbe , ed io di risponderle .


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao Raffaella ...sai che anch'io ti leggo non come quando, dopo tanto dolore, ne eri uscita, ma come quando c'eri dentro alla storia.
> Il fatto che tu ti senta dalla parte delle amanti, dalla parte degli uomini che si separano (non solo lui) mi rende perplessa.
> Qui non stai raccontando la tua personale storia, ma stai estendendo la tua esperienza, o per meglio dire la lettura che tu dai ora della tua esperienza a tutti i rapporti di tradimento.
> Mi sembra che per qualche strana ragione tu sia ricaduta nel ruolo.
> ...


 leggendo il vecchio tred di raffaella mi ha colpito molto la tua empatia nei suoi confronti nonostante molte sue frasi e concetti infelici.
voglio dire che spesso ti si accusa di essere intransigente con un certo tipo di amanti proprio per quello che hai passato.
invece allora, fresca di una ferita assai dolorosa...cercavi di aiutarla soprassedendo sul suo modo di esporre la storia , a mio modo di vedere, assai discutibile .
cosa ti ha fatto scattare la tenerezza ,il suo dolore?

ps...kazzarola non ti si poteva leggere , persa!


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

*Forse*

è più comodo pensare all'altra, amante o moglie, come alla strega cattiva. Soprattutto nel caso della moglie ho sempre diffidato di uomini che ne parlavamo male, in fondo l'hanno sposata no? Non è che le persone improvvisamente si trasformino...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggendo il vecchio tred di raffaella mi ha colpito molto la tua empatia nei suoi confronti nonostante molte sue frasi e concetti infelici.
> voglio dire che spesso ti si accusa di essere intransigente con un certo tipo di amanti proprio per quello che hai passato.
> invece allora, fresca di una ferita assai dolorosa...cercavi di aiutarla soprassedendo sul suo modo di esporre la storia , a mio modo di vedere, assai discutibile .
> cosa ti ha fatto scattare la tenerezza ,il suo dolore?
> ...


Secondo te perché mi merito "santa subito"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Io sono empatica di natura.
Forse sbagliano in tanti a giudicarmi... 
Ma nel caso di Raffaella vedevo per tempi e modalità la mia controparte però libera e capivo come potesse credere cose assurde perché probabilmente certe assurdità erano state raccontate dalla buonanima alla sua amante e vedevo Raffaella nelle spire di una relazione assurda completamente estranea alla realtà e volevo cercare di salvarla (l'ho fatto anche con Serenity).


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> con enorme spirito critico dico: ma le belle persone, dove le vedete?????


Scusami se pecco di presunzione, ma io mi ritengo tale.
Mi sarei separata se non fossi stata più innamorata di mio marito. Non gli avrei mai fatto una porcata simile.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2009)

Pero' Persa, senza dare addosso a nessuno, va precisato che diversa è la situazione di una moglie ingannata da quella di un'amante che vive nel mondo dell'irrealtà.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Settembre 2009)

...Poi una moglie può "capire", ma se hai di fronte uno che nega spudoratamente (e che ti giura sulla testa della figlia che non è vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :0043

	
	
		
		
	


	




   :0042

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... finchè non trovi le prove che fai?
Io me ne sono accorta dopo un mese che aveva un'altra... Ma per trovare le prove di mesi me ne sono serviti altri tre. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nel frattempo tutti a dire che ero pazza.


----------



## MK (3 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...Poi una moglie può "capire", ma se hai di fronte uno che nega spudoratamente (e che ti giura sulla testa della figlia che non è vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io me ne sono accorta subito (ma era il secondo eh, un po' ero allenata), ma più o meno la stessa cosa è successa a me.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Scusami se pecco di presunzione, ma io mi ritengo tale.
> Mi sarei separata se non fossi stata più innamorata di mio marito. Non gli avrei mai fatto una porcata simile.


 bruco, non intendevo che non ce ne siano (a migliaia, grazie al cielo!!!) ma che non si può dire che una categoria lo sia. E che ne vediamo di ogni genere fare porcate: mogli, figli persino, mariti, amanti, genitori e chi più ne ha più ne metta....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Settembre 2009)

io credo di essere una bella persona

e trovo che se la moglie gli ha tolto i soldi sarà stato il suo modo di rendergli la pariglia 

l'alternativa era staccargli il bigolo ma credo sia illegale
quindi vada per i soldi

che poi in realtà avrà ottenuto solo ciò che le spettava per legge
e ora lui piagnucola perchè il suo tenore di vita sarà fisiologicamente sceso
se teneva la patta chiusa magari le cose andavano diversamente

trovo di cattivo gusto il modo di descrivere questa moglie da parte di Raffaella
proprio per il ruolo da lei avuto 
e mi sembra ricalchi le modalità di quando lei era ancora l'amante


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> trovo di cattivo gusto il modo di descrivere questa moglie da parte di Raffaella
> proprio per il ruolo da lei avuto
> e mi sembra ricalchi le modalità di quando lei era ancora l'amante








La I a non aver portato rispetto verso di lei sono io quindi che commento come lei è.... anche io so che certi atteggiamenti della di lui moglie erano allucinanti (per me) ma tutto sommato che mi commento...durando 27 anni e più di matrimonio qualche pregio lo avrà anche avuto più di me no? non solo il fatto di esser durata...e il vincitore si vede al photofinish! Se la lei ufficiale è una brutta persona vuol dire - nella più semplicistica delle ipotesi - che a lui piaccione le brutte persone e che quindi anche lui tanto bello non è... ho letto certi sms io che trasudavano l'apparente stronzaggine della moglie e ne ho letti altri nell'anno del 25esimo dove sembrava scrivere una sposina....e dai...se loro son bravi anche le mogli entrano in un cono d'ombra dove la realtà è falsata...e se la realtà è falsata chi può dire cosa erano esattamente quelle donne dopo essersi tolte, quella sera, il velo da sposa? chi può dire cosa significa lavare i calzini puzzolenti di quello che quella ser ai clzini liha adoperati per andare da un'altra?
Il mio uomo quando veniva da me - a parte la storia dei residui di cena sui denti raccontata in altra discussione - aveva spessissimo intimo nero o comunque colorato super abbinato....magari a casa girva in slip senza elastico (perchè nella vita ti capita di avere gli slip senza elastico e aspettare che si corrodano prima di buttarli................) ecco, io credo che ci voglia tanto amore per scriver sms in cui si legge ancora voglia di ricominciare dopo un litigio quando tuo marito starà via per 2 gg. e tu tanto immagini che l'amico con cui va potrebbe non esser un maschietto sapendo che la prossima volta che lo vedrai girar per casa sarà comunque con gli slip mosci senza elastico....ci vuole tanta pazienza e caparbietà se non vuoi chiamarlo amore...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> La I a non aver portato rispetto verso di lei sono io quindi che commento come lei è.... anche io so che certi atteggiamenti della di lui moglie erano allucinanti (per me) ma tutto sommato che mi commento...durando 27 anni e più di matrimonio qualche pregio lo avrà anche avuto più di me no?


mi ha colpito questa tua frase.... hai mai pensato al senso di competizione tipico delle amanti? si scelgono uomini impegnati o farfalloni.... per poter vincere.... 





> non solo il fatto di esser durata...e il vincitore si vede al photofinish! Se la lei ufficiale è una brutta persona vuol dire - nella più semplicistica delle ipotesi - che a lui piaccione le brutte persone e che quindi anche lui tanto bello non è... ho letto certi sms io che trasudavano l'apparente stronzaggine della moglie e ne ho letti altri nell'anno del 25esimo dove sembrava scrivere una sposina....e dai...se loro son bravi anche le mogli entrano in un cono d'ombra dove la realtà è falsata...e se la realtà è falsata chi può dire cosa erano esattamente quelle donne dopo essersi tolte, quella sera, il velo da sposa? chi può dire cosa significa lavare i calzini puzzolenti di quello che quella ser ai clzini liha adoperati per andare da un'altra?
> Il mio uomo quando veniva da me - a parte la storia dei residui di cena sui denti raccontata in altra discussione - aveva spessissimo intimo nero o comunque colorato super abbinato....magari a casa girva in slip senza elastico (perchè nella vita ti capita di avere gli slip senza elastico e aspettare che si corrodano prima di buttarli................) ecco, io credo che ci voglia tanto amore per scriver sms in cui si legge ancora voglia di ricominciare dopo un litigio quando tuo marito starà via per 2 gg. e tu tanto immagini che l'amico con cui va potrebbe non esser un maschietto sapendo che la prossima volta che lo vedrai girar per casa sarà comunque con gli slip mosci senza elastico....ci vuole tanta pazienza e caparbietà se non vuoi chiamarlo amore...


 questa è un'ottima riflessione e non è tanto dissimile dai miei discorsi sui pizzi e merletti delle amanti rispetto alle vestaglie delle mogli: la vita vera è un'altra cosa...


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi ha colpito questa tua frase.... hai mai pensato al senso di competizione tipico delle amanti? si scelgono uomini impegnati o farfalloni.... per poter vincere....


Se ti riferivi a me....no, la riflessioen la faccio ora....dico che se una non c'hai mai pensato al fatto che se il I schifoso è lui che tiene in piedi in due staffe senza aver le palle per decidersi, la II schifosa è senz'altro l'amante che sa tutto e comunque sta facendo ad un'altra donna ciò che non desidererebbe le fosse fatto.........la moglie può esser anche la strega Grimilde ma in questa gara c'è entrata suo malgrado e toh, ha vinto lei rispetto a te...quindi, quantomeno è più allenata........in cosa? nell'amor, nella pazienza, nella sopportazione, nella vita reale, magari anche nel meschino calcolo....
Non volevo vincere nulla... è iniziata da amici...mi son trovata a saltare la staccionata...son stata incapace perchè innamorata dio guardarmi indietro e ho perso il sentiero...mentre correvo non avevo rubato nulla, pensavo anzi che qualcuno mi stesse correndo al fianco! M anon mi son mai girata di fianco veramente a vedere se c'era!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Se ti riferivi a me....no, la riflessioen la faccio ora....dico che se una non c'hai mai pensato al fatto che se il I schifoso è lui che tiene in piedi in due staffe senza aver le palle per decidersi, la II schifosa è senz'altro l'amante che sa tutto e comunque sta facendo ad un'altra donna ciò che non desidererebbe le fosse fatto.........la moglie può esser anche la strega Grimilde ma in questa gara c'è entrata suo malgrado e toh, ha vinto lei rispetto a te...quindi, quantomeno è più allenata........in cosa? nell'amor, nella pazienza, nella sopportazione, nella vita reale, magari anche nel meschino calcolo....
> Non volevo vincere nulla... è iniziata da amici...mi son trovata a saltare la staccionata...son stata incapace perchè innamorata dio guardarmi indietro e ho perso il sentiero...mentre correvo non avevo rubato nulla, pensavo anzi che qualcuno mi stesse correndo al fianco! M anon mi son mai girata di fianco veramente a vedere se c'era!


 no, mi spiego ancora male, credo.
il fatto èche tu vedi, ora, che lei ha vinto (la nuova amante o la moglie, comunque l'altra donna).
PArli di una 'gara' come se chi è più buona, paziente, amorevole, si tiene l'uomo (che trofeo, pooi!!!)
Invece per esperienza sappiamo bene che non è così. 
che non si sceglie mai la migliore, ma quella adatta alle proprie esigenze.
Invece tu la riporti sul piano del 'dare', come se quanto più sei brava bambina, più ottieni. Se invece perdi è perchè non sei abbastanza....
Ti invitavo a riflettere su questo, oggi. Non sul passato. Ma su come la vedi a posteriori...


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Settembre 2009)

Si...ora ho capito...buona ottengo...faccio i cpricci lui fa bene se mi priva di qualcosa...quindi se sono buona può essere che lui mi vuole più bene......questo può essere...non consciamente...io son fessa sul serio nei sentimenti....per me il dare è primario, me lo ha insegnato la mia bella famiglia che prima si pensa all'altro, poi al noi e poi al se stessi quindi il mio modo di amare e relazionarmi conle persone a cui voglio bene è iscritto nel dna, non è che lo faccio per apparire diversa da ciò che sono....con l'amicizia è ciò che mi ha pagato...con l'amore affatto....forse nell'amore è da anteporre prima l'io, poi il noi, poi il tu....e in una seconda fse il noi, l'io e il tu...mai il tu al I posto....sì, questo potrebbe esser stato...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, mi spiego ancora male, credo.
> il fatto èche tu vedi, ora, che lei ha vinto (la nuova amante o la moglie, comunque l'altra donna).
> PArli di una 'gara' come se chi è più buona, paziente, amorevole, si tiene l'uomo (che trofeo, pooi!!!)
> *Invece per esperienza sappiamo bene che non è così. *
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si...ora ho capito...buona ottengo...faccio i cpricci lui fa bene se mi priva di qualcosa...quindi se sono buona può essere che lui mi vuole più bene......questo può essere...non consciamente...io son fessa sul serio nei sentimenti....*per me il dare è primario, me lo ha insegnato la mia bella famiglia che prima si pensa all'altro, poi al noi e poi al se stessi*


 
questa cosa non è sana


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Settembre 2009)

questa cosa ha fatto sì che io avessi una famiglia unita (quella di origine) e che sia riuscita ad avere parecchi veri Amici nei miei quasi 40 anni di vita!
Per me è sano...cosa c'è di non sano nel fatto che unpapà/mamma pensi prima agli altri 3 membri della famiglia, poi - se del caso - a se stesso... a me piace così...così funziona...così so fare...io a me per prima non riesco a pensarci, manco al lavoro....se succede qualcosa io penso a coprire il collega, il collega è primario, poi io...e lui fa così con me...se si facesse ognuno per sè e Dio per tutti ci sarebbero molti più feriti e morti in giro (inteso anche in senso metaforico...)...anche quando insegnavo: pensi che aspettavo il 27 o che facevo notte per scervellarmi a capire perchè quello zuccone del II banco era così zuccone e se io potevo far qualcosa per avvicinarlo di più a ciò che io intendevo comunicare? son così io...sbagliata, per carità...non è che mi va in questo granchè di cambiare.... cioè se applicato all'ampore questo teorema mi si dimostra sbagliato certo che cambio ma per il resto della vita, ti assicuro, che mi è piaciuto più e più volte sperimentarlo  e con somma soddisfazione!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2009)

Beh che tu un pochetto "sbagliata" in ambito relazionale lo sia, direi che possiamo ammetterlo serenamente no, ora?

Non c'è bisogno di essere degli Hitler.... basta imparare a non regalare le perle ai porci!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh che tu un pochetto "sbagliata" in ambito relazionale lo sia, direi che possiamo ammetterlo serenamente no, ora?
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di essere degli Hitler.... basta imparare a non regalare le perle ai porci!!!


Eh già...quello che paga con chi ti vuole veramente bene e senza alcun motivo di pensarci a guadagnarci nulla con quel voler bene (la famiglia, gli Amici) non può esser applicato a chi ti sceglie per amore...a cui qualcosa comunque se la relazione va avanti devi...che ti deve comunque qualcosa... quantomeno la reciprocità di quello che gli dai tu!

Si....


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2009)

Campanellino questa cosa che dici tu mi evoca una frase famosa, ma al momento mi sfugge....


----------



## Old Raffaella (9 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...la II schifosa è senz'altro l'amante che sa tutto e comunque sta facendo ad un'altra donna ciò che non desidererebbe le fosse fatto.........


Oh oh oh!!! Na questa è utopia allo stato puro!!! Fammi capire: se ti piace un uomo al quale tu piacci e dovresti fare finta di nulla per solidarietà con una persona che neppure sai chi sia? O solo perchp tra queste du persone esiste un contratto?

Mahhh[/quote]



tinkerbell ha detto:


> la moglie può esser anche la strega Grimilde ma in questa gara c'è entrata suo malgrado


Ma povera vittima!!!!! Gìà... lei, che si è fatta una bella assicurazione sulla vita con una nidiata di figli,  sicuramente non ha alcuna responsabilità se il suo uomo va fuori a cercare quello che lei non gli dà


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Oh oh oh!!! Na questa è utopia allo stato puro!!! Fammi capire: se ti piace un uomo al quale tu piacci e dovresti fare finta di nulla per solidarietà con una persona che neppure sai chi sia? O solo perchp tra queste du persone esiste un contratto?
> 
> Mahhh





la solidarietà femminile con chi la eserciti?
solo con amiche e sorelle?


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Oh oh oh!!! Na questa è utopia allo stato puro!!! Fammi capire: se ti piace un uomo al quale tu piacci e dovresti fare finta di nulla per solidarietà con una persona che neppure sai chi sia? O solo perchp tra queste du persone esiste un contratto?
> 
> Mahhh






> Ma povera vittima!!!!! Gìà... lei, che si è fatta una bella assicurazione sulla vita con una nidiata di figli,  sicuramente non ha alcuna responsabilità se il suo uomo va fuori a cercare quello che lei non gli dà


più che solidarietà direi onestà soprattutto in presenza di prole....la nidiata di figli ha un'importanza che evidentemente ti sfugge.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Oh oh oh!!! Na questa è utopia allo stato puro!!! Fammi capire: se ti piace un uomo al quale tu piacci e dovresti fare finta di nulla per solidarietà con una persona che neppure sai chi sia? O solo perchp tra queste du persone esiste un contratto?
> 
> Mahhh


 

Ma povera vittima!!!!! Gìà...* lei, che si è fatta una bella assicurazione sulla vita con una nidiata di figli,* sicuramente non ha alcuna responsabilità se il suo uomo va fuori a cercare quello che lei non gli dà[/quote]





Cioè i figli sarebbero un'assicurazione?
Un modo per esser mantenuta?
Ma lui chi era silvio?
Se lui è ricco il dubbio che anche tu possa aver agito per interesse sarebbe ancora più legittimo...
Se lei non dava sesso e lo trovava in te non ti stai facendo un complimento.
Non ti accorgi che quel che dici contro di lei  ti si rivolta contro?


Come stai?
Come hai potuto accoglierlo ancora nella tua vita?!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Oh oh oh!!! Na questa è utopia allo stato puro!!! Fammi capire: se ti piace un uomo al quale tu piacci e dovresti fare finta di nulla per solidarietà con una persona che neppure sai chi sia? O solo perchp tra queste du persone esiste un contratto?
> 
> Mahhh


 

*Ma povera vittima!!!!! Gìà... lei, che si è fatta una bella assicurazione sulla vita con una nidiata di figli, sicuramente non ha alcuna responsabilità se il suo uomo va fuori a cercare quello che lei non gli dà[/quote]*

madò.. sembri mia suocera.. anche se hai 40 anni di meno..
sei pure un po' stronza, lasciatelo dire affettuosamente.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che solidarietà direi onestà soprattutto in presenza di prole....la nidiata di figli ha un'importanza che evidentemente ti sfugge.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *Ma povera vittima!!!!! Gìà... lei, che si è fatta una bella assicurazione sulla vita con una nidiata di figli, sicuramente non ha alcuna responsabilità se il suo uomo va fuori a cercare quello che lei non gli dà*


madò.. sembri mia suocera.. anche se hai 40 anni di meno..
sei pure un po' stronza, lasciatelo dire affettuosamente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

ma che t'inventi johnny!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












anche non affettuosamente...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Settembre 2009)

E portiamo rispetto alle nidiate, eh...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Oh oh oh!!! Na questa è utopia allo stato puro!!! Fammi capire: se ti piace un uomo al quale tu piacci e dovresti fare finta di nulla per solidarietà con una persona che neppure sai chi sia? O solo perchp tra queste du persone esiste un contratto?
> 
> Mahhh
> 
> Ma povera vittima!!!!! Gìà... lei, che si è fatta una bella assicurazione sulla vita con una nidiata di figli, sicuramente non ha alcuna responsabilità se il suo uomo va fuori a cercare *quello che lei non gli dà*


perchè supponi che lei non glielo dia o lo faccia star male?
se ci sta insieme lo farà stare bene, no? 
Il mio ex amante (tanti difetti aveva, ma era uomo diretto) diceva che la amava. Io ho sempre pensato che non avevo alcun elemento per permettermi di dire il contrario o che lei fosse un'ottima moglie.
Se lui era stronzo, che colpa ne aveva lei????


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

*ot*

PERSA, ANNA, ASU, A RIPETIZIONE DI QUOTE, SUBITO!!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

speriamo che ce ne siano poche di donne così...che vergogna per il genere femminile.
se gli piaccio e lui mi piace chi c'ammazza??
ma va a cagare va


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> speriamo che ce ne siano poche di donne così...che vergogna per il genere femminile.
> se gli piaccio e lui mi piace chi c'ammazza??
> ma va a cagare va


guarda non ho parole....
diciamo degli stronzi e dei traditori ma è ben pieno anche di z occole nè??


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei pure un po' stronza, lasciatelo dire affettuosamente.


 
anche più di un po',
anche parecchio



e pure meno affettuosamente


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Era un po' che ve lo dicevo, io...


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Era un po' che ve lo dicevo, io...


e io che ti davo ragione


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e io che ti davo ragione


Vero.


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2009)

*....*

Fa una certa specie vedere che chi sta dalla parte della trasgressione abbia questa assoluta certezza di sapere la verità sulla coppia, sulle sue dinamiche e soprattutto così autoreferenziale sul come "dovrebbero" essere le situazioni. 
Capisco che ogni persona abbia in sé una qualche convinzione di saperla lunga ma da qui a giudicare situazioni, tempi, eventi e rapporti all'interno della coppia ce ne passa.
Spesso l'amante é esattamente la persona funzionale alla bisogna, e che il tutto sia ammantato da grandi profferte di sentimenti, di ardori, di spleen e di amore eterno... beh la dice lunga sulla facilità all'utopia dei sentimenti.
In amore ho smesso da tempo di riferirmi ai se, ma, eventualmente e potrebbe in caso.... come per tutto contano i fatti, ed i fatti spesso non vanno neppure troppo interpretati.
A corona di tutto, ribadisco che se CI si volesse abbastanza bene si dipenderebbe meno dall'opinione che abbiamo o ci viene data da situazioni che gratta gratta sono incontrollabili e dove spesso si é delle comparse temporali e si vorrebbe essere comprimarie perenni.
Bruja


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Oh oh oh!!! Na questa è utopia allo stato puro!!! Fammi capire: se ti piace un uomo al quale tu piacci e dovresti fare finta di nulla per solidarietà con una persona che neppure sai chi sia? O solo perchp tra queste du persone esiste un contratto?
> 
> Mahhh


 

Ma povera vittima!!!!! Gìà... lei, che si è fatta una bella assicurazione sulla vita con una nidiata di figli, sicuramente non ha alcuna responsabilità se il suo uomo va fuori a cercare quello che lei non gli dà[/quote]



Io e te abbiam fatto le ruote di scorta.... a me non è mai piaciuto ma non ho mai preteso di esser chi non ero... io non credo che chi entra in uno sbaglio suo malgrado debba pagare per colpe altrui e soprattutto sentirsi dire pure che tutto sommato se l'è cercata perchè era rompina, aveva le mani bucate, pensava a pulire la cacca dei figli anzichè farsi trovare comprensiva, accomodante, sensuale, senza problemi, pronta ad ascoltare i "drammi" quotidiani del proprio amante...

Io ho peccato di troppa attenzione rispetto allo standard delle amanti-tipo (ammesso che ci sia un tipo...diciamo della classica codificazione del concetto di amante donna!) perchè mi sentivo in colpa al solo pensiero di esserci io dall'altra parte............ieri il mio ex amante mi ha anche fatto un accenno alla sua signora che si sta rifacendo avanti sessualmente parlando...........mi stavano vnedno le lacrime agli occhi: lui fa e disfa con altre 2 persone...rovina vite....dice bugie...si crogiola nei cazzi suoi e questa povera donna aspetta che la figlia grande esca la sera, mette a letto la piccoletta e tenta di farsi vicina ad un uomo che è stato talmente viscido nella vita da non averle mai detto chiaramente se non il classico non ti amo più, oppure ho un'altra, neanche il non provo pèiù desiderio dopo 27-28 anni, non mi si drizza più, puzzi levate o qualche altra cosa per quantomeno scoraggiarla ed evitarle la penosa offerta di se stessa che fa ad un cogline poichè innamorata, poichè di sicuro subodora qualcosa, poichè si sente ancora la sua donna................

Non mi vanterei molto di essere una gran f..a perchè faccio l'amante nè tantomeno di esser meglio di sua moglie................... io mi sento un'eroina tragica per la costanza e l'amore che ho avuto, lei mi fa la tenerezza di un Don Chisciotte e io qui che son stata parte della sua potenziale disperazione per 9 anni...............

Forse non mi piace fare l'amante prchè non mipiace che la gente pensi che tutte le amanti ragionano come te...........e io non voglio essere apparentata a certe modalità........

Il mio giudizio su di te riguarda, ovviamente, solo queste parole che dici rispetto al tuo ruolo e al ruolo della di lui moglie............per il resto, ovvio, non mipermetto, potresti essere una ragazza con un gran senso critico e un cuore grande..........ma o ragioni ancora dentro la tua ex vicenda o nonhai capito che ruolo avevi in tutta la tua ex vicenda.........io ci penserei su!


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda non ho parole....
> diciamo degli stronzi e dei traditori ma è ben pieno anche di z occole nè??


Zoccole? Bè mi risulta che le zoccole si facciano pagare... O sono tutte "bocca di rosa?"

Raffa


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Zoccole? Bè mi risulta che le zoccole si facciano pagare... O sono tutte "bocca di rosa?"
> 
> Raffa


Mica sempre. A volte si accontentano di pensierini, cene fuori...


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> era rompina, aveva le mani bucate, pensava a pulire la cacca dei figli anzichè farsi trovare comprensiva, accomodante, sensuale, senza problemi, pronta ad ascoltare i "drammi" quotidiani del proprio amante...


Ma si crede che tutte le mogli siano delle sante? Tutte stanno lì a pulire il c..o dei pargoli? Magari ce ne sono di quelle che i pargoli manco li guardano e li affidano ad altri...




tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il mio giudizio su di te riguarda, ovviamente, solo queste parole che dici rispetto al tuo ruolo e al ruolo della di lui moglie............per il resto, ovvio, non mipermetto, potresti essere una ragazza con un gran senso critico e un cuore grande..........ma o ragioni ancora dentro la tua ex vicenda o nonhai capito che ruolo avevi in tutta la tua ex vicenda.........io ci penserei su!


Io non sto difendendo il mio ex ruolo di amante, solo mi sono un po' stufata di chji defende le mogli per "definizione".

Anche le mogli possono essere delle donne orribili, così come anche le amanti possono essere zoccole e come gli uomini possono essere str..i.

Non si dovrebbe tradire, questo lo dico e lo ripeto: si va a ledere la dignità della controparte. Mi incavolo solo con chi dice che un uomo che lascia la moglie è un bastardo e basta.

Le numerose mogli lasciate che ho conosciuto (NON PER TRADIMENTO) erano incavolate nere ma solo perchè il loro uomo non le amava più. E per questo motivo hanno scagliato i figli contro l'ex consorte e non fanno che dirne peste e corna...

Le storie, tutte le storie, anche quello con figli finiscono: è solo questo che voglio dire


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mica sempre. A volte si accontentano di pensierini, cene fuori...


Pensierini? Dici regali? Bè non ho avuti più che da un amico.

Cene fuori? La maggior parte delle volte pagavo io.

E, insito, l'ho mantenuto per un anno e mezzo.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> speriamo che ce ne siano poche di donne così...che vergogna per il genere femminile.
> se gli piaccio e lui mi piace chi c'ammazza??
> ma va a cagare va


Ma vi rendete conto di quelle che dite?

Una donna non conosce la moglie, i figli, non cercava magari neppure una storia con un altro... ma viene cercata...

Dovrebbe essere l'uomo in questione che si preoccupa: dovrebbe tenere il volatile all'interno dei pantaloni.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la solidarietà femminile con chi la eserciti?
> solo con amiche e sorelle?


Contraddizione. Dite anche voi che non si conosce nulla della consorte: magari è una persona orrenda, schifosa e gretta... Perchè dovrei essere solidale con lei?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Non si dovrebbe tradire, questo lo dico e lo ripeto: si va a ledere la dignità della controparte.


Chi tradisce lede solo la sua dignità, non quella della controparte...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere l'uomo in questione che si preoccupa: dovrebbe tenere il volatile all'interno dei pantaloni.


Ma quello è ovvio.
Il problema è che molte donne non vedono l'ora di aprire la gabbietta.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che solidarietà direi onestà soprattutto in presenza di prole....la nidiata di figli ha un'importanza che evidentemente ti sfugge.



Ma perchè date per scontato che solo perchè una moglie è tale sia onesta?

La nidiata di figli è importante (e deve esserlo) per loro, i genitori... Non per una persona che neppure li ha mai visti


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Pensierini? Dici regali? Bè non ho avuti più che da un amico.
> 
> Cene fuori? La maggior parte delle volte pagavo io.
> 
> E, insito, l'ho mantenuto per un anno e mezzo.


Raffaella, non parlavo di te!
Facevo un discorso generale.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma vi rendete conto di quelle che dite?
> 
> Una donna non conosce la moglie, i figli, *non cercava magari neppure una storia con un altro... ma viene cercata...*
> 
> Dovrebbe essere l'uomo in questione che si preoccupa: dovrebbe tenere il volatile all'interno dei pantaloni.


va bene sparare cazzate.. ma questa le batte tutte..


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Contraddizione. Dite anche voi che non si conosce nulla della consorte: magari è una persona orrenda, schifosa e gretta... Perchè dovrei essere solidale con lei?


ma mica è obligatorio essere solidale con le mogli...
dovresti essere solidale con te stessa e non prestare il fianco ( e pure altre parti corporee) all'uomo sposato


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> ma mica è obligatorio essere solidale con le mogli...
> dovresti essere solidale con te stessa e non prestare il fianco ( e pure altre parti corporee) all'uomo sposato



Ecco... su questo sono d'accordo al 100%.

Per me è finito quell'incubo ma mi ha fatto tanto riflettere... Anche su come comportarmi nei futuri rapprti con un uomo... e per ora pare che vada tutto OK con il mio compagno.


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma perchè date per scontato che solo perchè una moglie è tale sia onesta?
> 
> La nidiata di figli è importante (e deve esserlo) per loro, i genitori... Non per una persona che neppure li ha mai visti


 
beh certo...siamo nella giungla
gli estranei potrebbere pure sparargli alla nidiata

da amante non bisogna nascondersi dietro alla cattiva moglie o madre o checchesia...
bisogna ammettere di aver voluto e avuto un ruolo subalterno...questa è onestà prima di tutto con se stesse


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma perchè date per scontato che solo perchè una moglie è tale sia onesta?
> 
> *La nidiata di figli è importante (e deve esserlo) per loro, i genitori... Non per una persona che neppure li ha mai vist*i


guarda, non so sei lo fai apposta a provocare, ma nel caso tu non ti rendessi conto delle stronzate che stai scrivendo, ci terrei a dirti che capisco un amore sbagliato, capisco tante cose, ma che tu, oltre a dire che ci sei cascata solo perché LUI ti ha cercata, dica che i suoi figli non sono un problema che ti riguarda mi fa pensare che tu non capisca un emerito cazzo di niente.


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ecco... su questo sono d'accordo al 100%.
> 
> Per me è finito quell'incubo ma mi ha fatto tanto riflettere... Anche su come comportarmi nei futuri rapprti con un uomo... e per ora pare che vada tutto OK con il mio compagno.


 
l'incubo però ti ha fatto rifletere solo su quanto possono essere cattive o becere le mogli, mica sul fatto che lo sposato te lo potevi scansare...


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, non so sei lo fai apposta a provocare, ma nel caso tu non ti rendessi conto delle stronzate che stai scrivendo, ci terrei a dirti che capisco un amore sbagliato, capisco tante cose, ma che tu, oltre a dire che ci sei cascata solo perché LUI ti ha cercata, dica che i suoi figli non sono un problema che ti riguarda mi fa pensare che tu non capisca un emerito cazzo di niente.


 
capirà quando avrà figli anche lei


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, non so sei lo fai apposta a provocare, ma nel caso tu non ti rendessi conto delle stronzate che stai scrivendo, ci terrei a dirti che capisco un amore sbagliato, capisco tante cose, ma che tu, oltre a dire che ci sei cascata solo perché LUI ti ha cercata, dica che i suoi figli non sono un problema che ti riguarda mi fa pensare che tu non capisca un emerito cazzo di niente.


Studiato dalle Orsoline?

Ma guarda che sei un bel soggetto!! Segui il mio ragionamento: se PER LUI CHE E' IL PADRE, i figli non sono una ragione sufficientemente importante per non imbarcarsi in una storia con un'altra donna, perchè dovrebbero esserlo per un'estranea che neppure li ha mai visti?


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mica sempre. A volte si accontentano di pensierini, cene fuori...


  Quoto. Anche le mogli potrebbero pensare che noi amanti siamo zoccole. Magari, coi dovuti limiti, siamo brave persone anche noi. Come loro. Magari non proprio come ma non è deytto che non ci avviciniamo. Più spesso alcune di noi si allontanano.............moltissimo!!!


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> l'incubo però ti ha fatto rifletere solo su quanto possono essere cattive o becere le mogli, mica sul fatto che lo sposato te lo potevi scansare...


Nononononono!!! Anche su questo: giuro!!!


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> beh certo...siamo nella giungla
> gli estranei potrebbere pure sparargli alla nidiata
> 
> da amante non bisogna nascondersi dietro alla cattiva moglie o madre o checchesia...
> bisogna ammettere di aver voluto e avuto un ruolo subalterno...questa è onestà prima di tutto con se stesse


Ma guarda che io questo lo ammetto....


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> capirà quando avrà figli anche lei


Fra pochissimo allora... !!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma vi rendete conto di quelle che dite?
> 
> Una donna non conosce la moglie, i figli, non cercava magari neppure una storia con un altro... ma viene cercata...
> 
> Dovrebbe essere l'uomo in questione che si preoccupa: dovrebbe tenere il volatile all'interno dei pantaloni.


Si, guarda, io non lo dovrei/vorrei dire ma anche noi potremmo mettercelo una volta sola nelal nostra voliera...poi magari, accorteci che non si fa e che il pennuto una voliera sua e anche una padroncina ce l'ha, suonare all'indirizzo e riconsegnarlo sai!!! Io non l'ho fatto. E la padroncina non solo non s'è accort che la voliera era aperta, scommetto che si sarebbe pure disperata avendolo saputo! E pensare che gli dava il miglio più costoso, gli ossi di seppia più pregiati e ci parlava anche eh, oh se ci parlva! Ma lui, il volatile, manco la stava a sentì!!!


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Studiato dalle Orsoline?
> 
> Ma guarda che sei un bel soggetto!! Segui il mio ragionamento: se *PER LUI CHE E' IL PADRE, i figli non sono una ragione sufficientemente* importante per non imbarcarsi in una storia con un'altra donna, perchè dovrebbero esserlo per un'estranea che neppure li ha mai visti?


 
ecco apputo...se lui è un merda questo non vuol dire che ci si deve adeguare per forza eh

anche se è ovvio che i figli sono di chi li ha fatti, ed è risaputo che molti padri (ma anche madri) se ne fregano... figuriamoci gli/le amanti


----------



## Pocahontas (13 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, non so sei lo fai apposta a provocare, ma nel caso tu non ti rendessi conto *delle stronzate che stai scrivendo*, ci terrei a dirti che capisco un amore sbagliato, capisco tante cose, ma che tu, oltre a dire che ci sei cascata solo perché LUI ti ha cercata, dica che i suoi figli non sono un problema che ti riguarda mi fa pensare che tu *non capisca un emerito cazzo di niente*.


Non volevo intervenire e non lo faccio mai, ma non posso fare a meno di dirti che sei proprio antipatica, per non dire di peggio. 

A parte che non hai capito una mazza di quel che ha detto.

Anche se avessi capito: si può esprimere il disaccordo in altro modo e non dare addosso a una persona che è sincera e gentile.


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Fra pochissimo allora... !!!!!


 
sei incinta allora...
auguri


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, guarda, io non lo dovrei/vorrei dire ma anche noi potremmo mettercelo una volta sola nelal nostra voliera...poi magari, accorteci che non si fa e che il pennuto una voliera sua e anche una padroncina ce l'ha, suonare all'indirizzo e riconsegnarlo sai!!! Io non l'ho fatto. E la padroncina non solo non s'è accort che la voliera era aperta, scommetto che si sarebbe pure disperata avendolo saputo! E pensare che gli dava il miglio più costoso, gli ossi di seppia più pregiati e ci parlava anche eh, oh se ci parlva! Ma lui, il volatile, manco la stava a sentì!!!


Che poi mi è rimasta una curisità da quella mia storia.... Perchè i mariti traditori non si accontentano di "una botta e via"? Magari anche ripetuta qualche volta però solo quello: punto e basta. Invece la buttano sul sentimento e la trascinano per anni...

Io questa cosa ancora non l'ho capita...


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> sei incinta allora...
> auguri


Grazie grazie grazie... Combatto tutti giorni con la mia ipocondria che in questo periodo ha assunto dimensioni esagerate!!!!

Speriamo che questa volta vada tutto OK


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Studiato dalle Orsoline?
> 
> Ma guarda che sei un bel soggetto!! Segui il mio ragionamento: se PER LUI CHE E' IL PADRE, i figli non sono una ragione sufficientemente importante per non imbarcarsi in una storia con un'altra donna, perchè dovrebbero esserlo per un'estranea che neppure li ha mai visti?


bè, insomma, se inizi una relazione con un uomo sposato che ha prole, dovresti tenere anche in conto le conseguenze..
e nel caso lui avesse lasciato la moglie per te (se va bè...) non pensi che i suoi figli sarebbero diventati anche la tua famiglia?
o per te lui era solo sesso e amore da ode all'amore?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma si crede che tutte le mogli siano delle sante? Tutte stanno lì a pulire il c..o dei pargoli? Magari ce ne sono di quelle che i pargoli manco li guardano e li affidano ad altri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Del tuo ex non c'era motivo di dirne peste e corna?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Non volevo intervenire e non lo faccio mai, ma non posso fare a meno di dirti che sei proprio antipatica, per non dire di peggio.
> 
> A parte che non hai capito una mazza di quel che ha detto.
> 
> Anche se avessi capito: si può esprimere il disaccordo in altro modo e non dare addosso a una persona che è sincera e gentile.


sono antipatica.
e non ho alcun dubbio sul fatto che tu non capisca...


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Che poi mi è rimasta una curisità da quella mia storia.... Perchè i mariti traditori non si accontentano di "una botta e via"? Magari anche ripetuta qualche volta però solo quello: punto e basta. Invece la buttano sul sentimento e la trascinano per anni...
> 
> Io questa cosa ancora non l'ho capita...


 
ma perchè dovrebbero smetterla subito??
vuoi mettere due donne invece di una (sempre la solita tra l'altro)...
ma sai che pacchia


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Che poi mi è rimasta una curisità da quella mia storia.... Perchè i mariti traditori non si accontentano di "una botta e via"? Magari anche ripetuta qualche volta però solo quello: punto e basta. Invece la buttano sul sentimento e la trascinano per anni...
> 
> Io questa cosa ancora non l'ho capita...


E' ovvio che la buttino sul sentimento.
Rende tutto meno squallido, crea delle aspettative nelle amanti in modo che queste non si stanchino della situazione e magari, all'inizio sono "infatuati" veramente...
Ma se un uomo si innamora sul serio dell'amante, lascia la moglie.
Senza se e senza ma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Studiato dalle Orsoline?
> 
> Ma guarda che sei un bel soggetto!! Segui il mio ragionamento: se PER LUI CHE E' IL PADRE, i figli non sono una ragione sufficientemente importante per non imbarcarsi in una storia con un'altra donna, perchè dovrebbero esserlo per un'estranea che neppure li ha mai visti?


 Perché magari l'estranea potrebbe essere una persona migliore di lui.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, insomma, se inizi una relazione con un uomo sposato che ha prole, dovresti tenere anche in conto le conseguenze..
> e nel caso lui avesse lasciato la moglie per te (se va bè...) non pensi che i suoi figli sarebbero diventati anche la tua famiglia?
> o per te lui era solo sesso e amore da ode all'amore?



Ho solo detto che i figli (suoi) non erano per me ragione sufficiente (dato che non erano per lui) per non scivolare in quella storia...
Non ho detto che non li ho considerati: mi sono chiesta enne volte come sarebbe stato e come avrei dovuto comportarmi


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché magari l'estranea *potrebbe* essere una persona migliore di lui.








parola fondamentale ed esplicativa


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' ovvio che la buttino sul sentimento.
> Rende tutto meno squallido, crea delle aspettative nelle amanti in modo che queste non si stanchino della situazione e magari, all'inizio sono "infatuati" veramente...
> Ma se un uomo si innamora sul serio dell'amante, lascia la moglie.
> Senza se e senza ma...


OK... ma perchp sentono il bisogno quasi di ricostruire una vita di coppia? Credo che avere un'amante dovrebbe essere totalmente differente dall'avere una moglie (è anche per questo che iniziano quelle storie), mentre trascinando la storia si ritrovano con un'altra moglie (NB: avete visto il film... E ALLORA MAMBO"?)


----------



## Old megliosola (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> OK... ma perchp sentono il bisogno quasi di ricostruire una vita di coppia? Credo che avere un'amante dovrebbe essere totalmente differente dall'avere una moglie (è anche per questo che iniziano quelle storie), mentre trascinando la storia si ritrovano con un'altra moglie (NB: avete visto il film... E ALLORA MAMBO"?)


 
perchè gli uomini sono così!!!
devono sentirsi accuditi
e cosa è meglio di una seconda moglie che però è un'amante??


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Che poi mi è rimasta una curisità da quella mia storia.... Perchè i mariti traditori non si accontentano di "una botta e via"? Magari anche ripetuta qualche volta però solo quello: punto e basta. Invece la buttano sul sentimento e la trascinano per anni...
> 
> Io questa cosa ancora non l'ho capita...


Adesso io lo so: perchè non vorretsi una donna da una botat e via ma una donna per cui sei l'UNICO UOMO, il VERO UOMO.... egocentrismo... se vogliono una da una botta e via lo fanno con più di una, se se ne scelgono una fiss ci sarà un motivo no? Il motivo è che si deve portare il partner ad idolatrarti per sentirti grande, meraviglioso, amato, unico...altrimenti tra te e una belal ragazza conosciuta ad un pub disponibile ad una botta ogni tot che differenza c'è? o anche tu ti sei bevuta la storia del "con te è sempre come la I volta"? io son stata 9 anni a crederci che quelle cavalcate di sesso che duravano ore eran perchè solo io e lui potevamo permettercele... ti sei mai chiesta perchè questi uomini l'altruismo ce lo hanno avuto SEMPRE e SOLO a letto? ecco, se non lo hai fatto chieditelo ora!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> OK... ma perchp sentono il bisogno quasi di ricostruire una vita di coppia? Credo che avere un'amante dovrebbe essere totalmente differente dall'avere una moglie (è anche per questo che iniziano quelle storie), mentre trascinando la storia si ritrovano con un'altra moglie (NB: avete visto il film... E ALLORA MAMBO"?)


senti, è inutile che cerchi di salvarti in corner. dopo la cazzata dei figli come assicurazione sulla vita, scusami, ma faccio fatica a credere nella tua buona fede.
 e sono antipatica, lo so.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Adesso io lo so: perchè non vorretsi una donna da una botat e via ma una donna per cui sei l'UNICO UOMO, il VERO UOMO.... egocentrismo... se vogliono una da una botta e via lo fanno con più di una, se se ne scelgono una fiss ci sarà un motivo no? Il motivo è che si deve portare il partner ad idolatrarti per sentirti grande, meraviglioso, amato, unico...altrimenti tra te e una belal ragazza conosciuta ad un pub disponibile ad una botta ogni tot che differenza c'è? o anche tu ti sei bevuta la storia del "con te è sempre come la I volta"? io son stata 9 anni a crederci che quelle cavalcate di sesso che duravano ore eran perchè solo io e lui potevamo permettercele... ti sei mai chiesta perchè questi uomini l'altruismo che lo hanno avuto SEMPRE e SOLO a letto? ecco, se non lo hai fatto chieditelo ora!



Ovvio che ci ho creduto se è durata tanto!!!
Mi chiedevo solo che gusto ci provano... Tu dici che è per questo? Possibile in effetti...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> OK... ma perchp sentono il bisogno quasi di ricostruire una vita di coppia? Credo che avere un'amante dovrebbe essere totalmente differente dall'avere una moglie (è anche per questo che iniziano quelle storie), mentre trascinando la storia si ritrovano con un'altra moglie (NB: avete visto il film... E ALLORA MAMBO"?)


No, il film non l'ho visto...
L'uomo traditore tende a ricreare una "vita di coppia" anche con l'amante perchè è abitudinario e vigliacco.
Non ha il coraggio di andare a dire all'amante "tesoro, io sto con te perchè sei un piacevole diversivo, ma mia moglie non la lascerò mai" perchè logicamente molte amanti a quel punto li manderebbero in quel posto.
Ricreare un sorta di "vita di coppia" serve ad alimentare le speranze dell'amante di poter diventare presto "la scelta".
Ultimo, ma non ultimo, spesso si tratta anche di uomini con pochissima fantasia.
Non sarebbe il primo che a natale fa lo stesso regalo a moglie ed amante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> OK... ma perchp sentono il bisogno quasi di ricostruire una vita di coppia? Credo che avere un'amante dovrebbe essere totalmente differente dall'avere una moglie (è anche per questo che iniziano quelle storie), mentre trascinando la storia si ritrovano con un'altra moglie (NB: avete visto il film... E ALLORA MAMBO"?)


 Hai citato proprio un film che spiega tutto.
E' il desiderio di essere diversi.
Una donna sa di poter essere molteplice. Forse tanti uomini (so che non tradiscono solo gli uomini, ma questa mi sembra una modalità prevalentemente maschile) riescono a essere solo in un modo alla volta e interpretano il marito tutto di un pezzo con la moglie e l'amante infelice con l'amante.
In ogni caso sono umani anche loro e relazionarsi solo per il sesso è noioso.
Se anche il silvio doveva conquistare le escort con i filmati del G8 è chiaro che tutto nasce dal desiderio di ammirazione.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Ma certo che è per questo.......per quale motivo complicarsi la vita con uan fissa che dura anni se non per trarne un guadagno non tanto fisico (quello potrebbero averlo persino a  pagamento o con qualcuna che non ha proprio voglai di inguaiarsi) ma inetriore? sentirmi amato, considerato, esaltto, venerato, figo...sentire una donan che è in attesa sentimentale e sessuale delle mie parole e del mio membro fa sì che io sia l' UOMO, il MASCHIO, l'UNICO per qualcuna...un insicuro prende un'amante fissa e se la trascina finchè può, un uomo sicuro che vuol solo divertirsi evita di dire "amore", "mia moglie è x e Y e z la voglio lasciare", "aspettami" etc. etc....un uomo che vuol solo divertirsi si prtende ciò che vuole e dà la stessa merce: divertimento, sesso, chiara disonestà senza implicazioni ulteriori.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti, è inutile che cerchi di salvarti in corner. dopo la cazzata dei figli come assicurazione sulla vita, scusami, ma faccio fatica a credere nella tua buona fede.
> e sono antipatica, lo so.



Non credo proprio di dovermi salvare da nulla... E insisto su quanto ho detto: per certe donne i figli sono anche (non solo) un'assicurazione sulal vita...

Non sento la necessità di avere la tua approvazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No, il film non l'ho visto...
> L'uomo traditore tende a ricreare una "vita di coppia" anche con l'amante perchè è abitudinario e vigliacco.
> Non ha il coraggio di andare a dire all'amante "tesoro, io sto con te perchè sei un piacevole diversivo, ma mia moglie non la lascerò mai" perchè logicamente molte amanti a quel punto li manderebbero in quel posto.
> Ricreare un sorta di "vita di coppia" serve ad alimentare le speranze dell'amante di poter diventare presto "la scelta".
> ...


 Non l'hai visto?
E' esilarante... certo a ricordare come divertiva la buonanima un po' meno...


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'hai visto?
> E' esilarante... certo a ricordare come divertiva la buonanima un po' meno...


Io ho comprato il DVD e ogni tanto me lo riguardo... Notevolissimo il personaggio dell'amico avvocato!!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> per certe donne i figli sono anche (non solo) un'assicurazione sulal vita...


Spero che cambierai idea quando diventerai mamma.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'hai visto?
> E' esilarante...


Provvederò!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2009)

*Raffaella*



Raffaella ha detto:


> OK... ma perchp sentono il bisogno quasi di ricostruire una vita di coppia? Credo che avere un'amante dovrebbe essere totalmente differente dall'avere una moglie (è anche per questo che iniziano quelle storie), mentre trascinando la storia si ritrovano con un'altra moglie (NB: avete visto il film... E ALLORA MAMBO"?)


Non si tratta di una vita di coppia ma di un rapporto ex novo che fittiziamente ricalchi una storia normale e sentimentalmente plausibile.
Non per nulla l'amante, se diventa di lungo corso, necessariamete assume il ruolo di donna alternativa... ma se casualmente riesce a scalzare la moglie, le probabilità di restare la nuova moglie in ruolo si abbassano rovinosamente (oltre  il 76% dei casi vede l'unione fallire entro il primo anno).
L'amante ha il ruolo fondamentale di essere quella che non ha di suo il ruolo "seccante" del quotidiano, la si vede a tempo e luogo, é sempre al meglio o cerca di esserlo (infatti senza la compiacenza reciproca la trasgressione non ha senso e collassa in proprio), dove possibile si cercano di evitare screzi e quasi sempre non si hanno pretese imbarazzanti, salvo allargarsi in caso di lunga durata, ed allora si hanno quelle storie che vivono di promesse, che si spera non vengano accettate, di progetti illusori che fanno bene alle orecchie ma restano sulla carta e di altre intenzionalità che, se messe in pratica, spesso mostrano un risicatissimo margine di applicabilità.
Una volta sono i figli, un'altra la condizione economica, altra ancora l'impossibilità di lasciare..... c'é sempre una condizione, una costrizione, una scusante che, da una parte o dall'altra, rende inattuabile quel legame che, finché restava clandestino ed alternativo, sembrava un miracolo di incastri felici.
L'amante ha la sua ragione d'essere in clima di matrimonio, diversamente deve fare i conti con tutte le normali problematiche e rogne di qualunque relazione di coppia...e perde tutto l'incanto che le viene dal proibito. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si tratta di una vita di coppia ma di un rapporto ex novo che fittiziamente ricalchi una storia normale e sentimentalmente plausibile.
> Non per nulla l'amante, se diventa di lungo corso, necessariamete assume il ruolo di donna alternativa... ma se casualmente riesce a scalzare la moglie, le probabilità di restare la nuova moglie in ruolo si abbassano rovinosamente (oltre  il 76% dei casi vede l'unione fallire entro il primo anno).
> L'amante ha il ruolo fondamentale di essere quella che non ha di suo il ruolo "seccante" del quotidiano, la si vede a tempo e luogo, é sempre al meglio o cerca di esserlo (infatti senza la compiacenza reciproca la trasgressione non ha senso e collassa in proprio), dove possibile si cercano di evitare screzi e quasi sempre non si hanno pretese imbarazzanti, salvo allargarsi in caso di lunga durata, ed allora si hanno quelle storie che vivono di promesse, che si spera non vengano accettate, di progetti illusori che fanno bene alle orecchie ma restano sulla carta e di altre intenzionalità che, se messe in pratica, spesso mostrano un risicatissimo margine di applicabilità.
> Una volta sono i figli, un'altra la condizione economica, altra ancora l'impossibilità di lasciare..... c'é sempre una condizione, una costrizione, una scusante che, da una parte o dall'altra, rende inattuabile quel legame che, finché restava clandestino ed alternativo, sembrava un miracolo di incastri felici.
> ...



Sono senza parole per la chiarezza con la quale hai esposto il concetto... Brava.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Io ho comprato il DVD e ogni tanto me lo riguardo... Notevolissimo il personaggio dell'amico avvocato!!!!


 Luca e Paolo sono bravissimi.
Il personaggio del cialtrone a Paolo riesce benissimo.





http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=32812


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Spero che cambierai idea quando diventerai mamma.
> 
> 
> 
> Provvederò!!!



Temo che non cambierò idea... Ho avuto troppi esempi di questo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Tanto per dire:
Io sono stata tradita dopo 5 anni e mezzo di matrimonio.
L'amante (ora compagna, visto che l'ho lasciato) è stata tradita dopo due mesi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Temo che non cambierò idea... Ho avuto troppi esempi di questo.


Ma spero che quando diventerai mamma ti renderai conto che quell'amore è così travolgente, che qualsiasi eventuale beneficio economico scompare nel paragone...


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Tanto per dire:
> Io sono stata tradita dopo 5 anni e mezzo di matrimonio.
> L'amante (ora compagna, visto che l'ho lasciato) è stata tradita dopo due mesi.


Vivace il ragazzo!!!!!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Vivace il ragazzo!!!!!!!


Un bigolo inquieto, diciamo.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma spero che quando diventerai mamma ti renderai conto che quell'amore è così travolgente, che qualsiasi eventuale beneficio economico scompare nel paragone...



Lo credevo anche io... ma ci sono donne (mie , ora ex, amiche) che, pur mando moltissimo i propri figli, non hanno esitato ad usarli come armi... E' davvero una cosa orrenda!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Lo credevo anche io... ma ci sono donne (mie , ora ex, amiche) che, pur mando moltissimo i propri figli, non hanno esitato ad usarli come armi... E' davvero una cosa orrenda!


Eh, ma a volte si subiscono certe porcherie dai propri coniugi che è difficile mantenere la lucidità...
Io non gli metterò mai contro la bimba... Ma di qui a raccontarle balle su quanto è buono e bravo papà ce ne passa.
Opterò per un dignitoso silenzio.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh, ma a volte si subiscono certe porcherie dai propri coniugi che è difficile mantenere la lucidità...
> Io non gli metterò mai contro la bimba... Ma di qui a raccontarle balle su quanto è buono e bravo papà ce ne passa.
> Opterò per un dignitoso silenzio.


 Quando sarà grande capirà che la dignità ce l'hai messa tutta tu...ec he quel silenzio era pieno zeppo di tante parole!


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh, ma a volte si subiscono certe porcherie dai propri coniugi che è difficile mantenere la lucidità...
> Io non gli metterò mai contro la bimba... Ma di qui a raccontarle balle su quanto è buono e bravo papà ce ne passa.
> Opterò per un dignitoso silenzio.


Lo sai però che tante donne (anche all'interno del matrimonio) non sono così: ho assistito ad episodi da brivido....

Io credo che il tu atteggiamento sia l'uncio da tenere: almeno la bimba non arriverà a 30 anni con l'idea che qualcuno le abbia fatto il lavaggio del cervello. Almeno così non la privi del suo rapporto con il padre (alcune ex separate parlano ai figli come per dire loro "se vuoi bene a papà che mi ha fatto soffrire, allora significa che non mi vuoi bene")... quando sarà grande valuterà...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella, ma io mica dico che le mogli e mamme, in quanto tali siano sempre esseri meravigliosi.
Così come è evidente che in un tradimento la colpa principale sia del marito/padre che per primo se ne frega delle sue responsabilità.

Il problema verso la figura dell'amante, per quanto mi riguarda, è che io non riuscirei mai a fregarmene di una moglie e dei figli che vengono ingannati.
Anche perchè di un uomo simile non avrei nessuna stima, e di conseguenza non ci inizierei mai una relazione.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Raffaella, ma io mica dico che le mogli e mamme, in quanto tali siano sempre esseri meravigliosi.
> Così come è evidente che in un tradimento la colpa principale sia del marito/padre che per primo se ne frega delle sue responsabilità.
> 
> Il problema verso la figura dell'amante, per quanto mi riguarda, è che io non riuscirei mai a fregarmene di una moglie e dei figli che vengono ingannati.
> Anche perchè di un uomo simile non avrei nessuna stima, e di conseguenza non ci inizierei mai una relazione.


Sai cosa non si considera tante volte? Che magari l'amante in questione non ha la benchè minima idea di cosa singifichi "matrimonio" e che quindi creda (con un mix di superficialità/ingenuità) che tutto quello che LUI racconta sia vero... 

Ora però ho le idee molto più chiare... E spero che tante altre aprano gli occhi sugli uomini sposati che frequentano. Un uomo che inganna per tanto tempo sua moglie non può essere "una brava persona", ma guarda non perchè non ami ma perchè ingannare (gratuitamente o meno) è uno schifo.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2009)

Una cosa che Raffa dice è vero: le donne non sposate sono ulteriormente  fregate dalla loro non conoscenza dei meccanismi dei matrimoni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Sai cosa non si considera tante volte? Che magari *l'amante in questione non ha la benchè minima idea di cosa significhi "matrimonio" e che quindi creda (con un mix di superficialità/ingenuità) che tutto quello che LUI racconta sia vero... *
> 
> Ora però ho le idee molto più chiare... E spero che tante altre aprano gli occhi sugli uomini sposati che frequentano. *Un uomo che inganna per tanto tempo sua moglie non può essere "una brava persona"*, ma guarda non perchè non ami ma perchè ingannare (gratuitamente o meno) è uno schifo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

E poi, veramente, certi uomini raccontano sempre le stesse panzane...
_Mia moglie non mi capisce_
_Mi sento solo_
_Non la posso lasciare perchè si suiciderebbe_


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahah!!!!

Più chiaro di mille parole!!


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E poi, veramente, certi uomini raccontano sempre le stesse panzane...
> _Mia moglie non mi capisce_
> _Mi sento solo_
> _Non la posso lasciare perchè si suiciderebbe_


Ma no... così sarebbe troppo facile scoprire l'inganno... Sono molto più furbi!!! Dicono e non dicono....


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E poi, veramente, certi uomini raccontano sempre le stesse panzane...
> _Mia moglie non mi capisce_
> _Mi sento solo_
> _Non la posso lasciare perchè si suiciderebbe_


Però anche qui possiamo fare l'avvocato del diavolo: tra il nostro di potenziale suicidio (con arma in casa) e il potenziale suicidio delle moglie (che di sicuro è donna più assennata di quanto vien descritta e di sicuro eviterebeb di far sciocchezze quanto meno avendo delle creature da crescere pensando non attuabile un tal proposito rischiando in tal modo magari di lasciarle al vedovo e alla di lui nuova compagna!) quale gli risulta più credibile e da evitare? Guarda, noi amanti manco per il suicidio verremo scelte! E questa anche la dice lunga!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Una cosa che Raffa dice è vero: le donne non sposate sono ulteriormente fregate dalla loro non conoscenza dei meccanismi dei matrimoni.


sacrosanto. 
però resta da capire perché ci siano in circolazione così tante donne che rinunciano a tutto pur di tenersi appiccicato un uomo non libero, arrivando ad ad abidacare a tutti i loro sogni concreti pur di tenersi un facocero.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Però anche qui possiamo fare l'avvocato del diavolo: tra il nostro di potenziale suicidio (con arma in casa) e il potenziale suicidio delle moglie (che di sicuro è donna più assennata di quanto vien descritta e di sicuro eviterebeb di far sciocchezze quanto meno avendo delle creature da crescere pensando non attuabile un tal proposito rischiando in tal modo magari di lasciarle al vedovo e alla di lui nuova compagna!) quale gli risulta più credibile e da evitare? Guarda, noi amanti manco per il suicidio verremo scelte! E questa anche la dice lunga!


 
mah....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma no... così sarebbe troppo facile scoprire l'inganno... Sono molto più furbi!!! Dicono e non dicono....


Ovviamente. 
Da aggiungere anche tutto il campionario di espressioni facciali:
Triste
Sofferente
Incompreso
Confuso
Con quel lampo di gioia negli occhi che solo l'amante gli sa dare
ecc ecc




tinkerbell ha detto:


> Però anche qui possiamo fare l'avvocato del diavolo: tra il nostro di potenziale suicidio (con arma in casa) e il potenziale suicidio delle moglie (che di sicuro è donna più assennata di quanto vien descritta e di sicuro eviterebeb di far sciocchezze quanto meno avendo delle creature da crescere pensando non attuabile un tal proposito rischiando in tal modo magari di lasciarle al vedovo e alla di lui nuova compagna!) quale gli risulta più credibile e da evitare? Guarda, noi amanti manco per il suicidio verremo scelte! E questa anche la dice lunga!


Che poi... Ma quale suicidio.
Il 99% delle mogli rifiorisce quando se ne libera.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sacrosanto.
> però resta da capire perché ci siano in circolazione così tante donne che rinunciano a tutto pur di tenersi appiccicato un uomo non libero, arrivando ad ad abidacare a tutti i loro sogni concreti pur di tenersi un facocero.


Ma guarda che quando una donne è "l'altra" quello che vede per lei E' CONCRETO.

Non ti dico di provare per credre, ma ti assicuro che è così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sacrosanto.
> però resta da capire perché ci siano in circolazione così tante donne che rinunciano a tutto pur di tenersi appiccicato un uomo non libero, arrivando ad ad abidacare a tutti i loro sogni concreti pur di tenersi un facocero.


Io ipotizzo che tante volte sia per lottare e vincere (o proprio per NON vincere) nel confronto con un'altra donna.
Altre volte che possa essere per non mettersi alla prova con una vita che è bello sognare, ma che sarebbe dura da vivere.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ovviamente.
> Da aggiungere anche tutto il campionario di espressioni facciali:
> Triste
> Sofferente
> ...


Ci aggiungo "Sto male ma non volgio coinvolgerti... ti amo troppo!"




Che poi... Ma quale suicidio.
Il 99% delle mogli rifiorisce quando se ne libera. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/quote]
Anche le amanti!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Ma guarda che quando una donne è "l'altra" quello che vede per lei E' CONCRETO.
> 
> Non ti dico di provare per credre, ma ti assicuro che è così.


 Ne avevamo parlato tre anni fa ...ma allora tu non vedevi concretamente la situazione. Ora che con il senno di poi dovresti riconoscere che nulla è andato come pensavi.


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne avevamo parlato tre anni fa ...ma allora tu non vedevi concretamente la situazione. Ora che con il senno di poi dovresti riconoscere che nulla è andato come pensavi.


Infatti. Però è necessaria la lucidità che arriva solo alla fine della storia (la fine vera non quella dichiarata ma non sentita)


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Anche le amanti!!!!


 
Ovviamente!
Quale creatura del mondo animale e vegetale non sta meglio una volta che si è liberato di un parassita?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Infatti. Però è necessaria la lucidità che arriva solo alla fine della storia (la fine vera non quella dichiarata ma non sentita)


 Meglio prima che poi...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Raffaella ha detto:


> .......Le amanti non provocano separazioni SONO IL SEGNALE CHE LA STORIA E' FINITA!!! Potete dire che il marito sia un bastardo e che l'amante sia una cretina, ma la cosaa che non cambie è che è già finita!!!
> ...



Queste parole le ho sentite troppe volte......
sono solo una scusa per pulirsi la coscienza....

La realta' e' che la maggior parte degli uomini, crisi o non crisi,
quando c'e'  l'occasione, la colgono al volo, altro che crisi ....
Sono balle da raccontare all'amante e basta !


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

*Ciao Raffaella, non conosco bene la tua storia ma alla fine si somigliano un pò tutte per l'amarezza che si vive durante e dopo...Sapere che si può uscire e bene mi dà un piccolo spiraglio di speranza. Il giorno in cui l'ho lasciato avevo una paura tremenda, ma una voce dentro mi diceva: "basta! è un'ingiustizia che lui giustifica!" e così ho preso la risoluzione...poi il buio ed il vuoto totale e dopo poche ore qst sito, scoperto per caso...spero tanto di guarire ancheIO ed il tuo intervento mi fa venir fretta di guarire...un saluto 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Queste parole le ho sentite troppe volte......
> sono solo una scusa per pulirsi la coscienza....
> 
> La realta' e' che la maggior parte degli uomini, crisi o non crisi,
> ...








  concordo.


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Forse le b**** non ci sono all'inizio, forse all'inizio ci si crede davvero di poter riuscire a chiudere una storia ed iniziarne un' altra...poi...poi...chissà cosa succede: senso di responsabilità, mancanza di risoluzione (alias spina dorsale)...chissà...e si comincia a raccontare b**** all'amante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Queste parole le ho sentite troppe volte......
> sono solo una scusa per pulirsi la coscienza....
> 
> La realta' e' che la maggior parte degli uomini, crisi o non crisi,
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

All'inizio c'è solo la novità. Passata quella si accorgono che probabilmente non ne vale la pena.
Scusa la crudezza ma è la mia esperienza personale, rafforzata anche dalle tante storie lette.
Quando gli uomini si mettono con le amanti è perchè le mogli li hanno buttati fuori a calcioni.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Forse le b**** non ci sono all'inizio, forse all'inizio ci si crede davvero di poter riuscire a chiudere una storia ed iniziarne un' altra...poi...poi...chissà cosa succede: senso di responsabilità, mancanza di risoluzione (alias spina dorsale)...chissà...e si comincia a raccontare b**** all'amante...


Tu purtroppo ti eri innamorata ...........
Lui ha preferito tenere l'una e l'altra (era piu' comodo) 
forse prima ti amava veramente ma poi sei diventata solo piu' uno svago....
ma meriti di meglio .... non certo di fare la ruota di scorta .....


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> All'inizio c'è solo la novità. Passata quella si accorgono che probabilmente non ne vale la pena.
> Scusa la crudezza ma è la mia esperienza personale, rafforzata anche dalle tante storie lette.
> Quando gli uomini si mettono con le amanti è perchè le mogli li hanno buttati fuori a calcioni.



E' vero...
le novita' fanno sembrare tutto piu' bello.....


" Quando gli uomini si mettono con le amanti è perchè le mogli li hanno buttati fuori a calcioni"
Penso che sia proprio cosi.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Ciao Raffaella, non conosco bene la tua storia ma alla fine si somigliano un pò tutte per l'amarezza che si vive durante e dopo...Sapere che si può uscire e bene mi dà un piccolo spiraglio di speranza. Il giorno in cui l'ho lasciato avevo una paura tremenda, ma una voce dentro mi diceva: "basta! è un'ingiustizia che lui giustifica!" e così ho preso la risoluzione...poi il buio ed il vuoto totale e dopo poche ore qst sito, scoperto per caso...spero tanto di guarire ancheIO ed il tuo intervento mi fa venir fretta di guarire...un saluto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >Raffaella ci ha messo più di 6 anni


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

_E' tutto vero e vi prego: continuate a dirmelo...voglio solo dimenticare...ho perso me stessa, mi sono innamorata sì...e poi...l'umiliazione nel suo rinnegare ciò che c'è stato...ma tutto qst mi fa bene...mi farà dimenticare..._




tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Tu purtroppo ti eri innamorata ...........
> *Lui ha preferito tenere l'una e l'altra (era piu' comodo)*
> forse prima ti amava veramente ma poi sei diventata solo piu' uno svago....
> *ma meriti di meglio .... non certo di fare la ruota di scorta .....*


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Io spero di mettercene meno...perché è tempo che non tornerà più...ma meglio qualche anno che non uscirsene mai...



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> >Raffaella ci ha messo più di 6 anni


----------

